# Suisse : S'ÆS 2005...



## golf (16 Octobre 2004)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Dans les Alpes Vaudoises *






 *WE du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *




​

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- golf 
- minigolf
- WebO
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
-


----------



## nektarfl (29 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## nektarfl (29 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - Mitch (c'est qui m'en a parlé)
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## Mitch (31 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - Mitch
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - Mitch
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - Mitch
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## J_K (31 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - Mitch
 - JK
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 -
 -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)

Hey golf! 

A ton avis cela a plus de chances d'etre lequel des deux week end? 

Et tu prévois un budget de combien pour toute la durée de l'AES, ski inclu, s'il sera possible d'en faire, bien entendu!?!?!? 

Merci d'avance, Ô Grand Organisateur!


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








  - golf 
  - minigolf
  - Nektarfl
  - WebO
  - supermoquette
  - Mitch
  - JK
  - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
  - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - 
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
  - golf & minigolf
  - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








  - golf 
  - minigolf
  - Nektarfl
  - WebO
  - supermoquette
  - Mitch
  - JK
  - LeSqual

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
  - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - 
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
  - golf & minigolf
  - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








  - golf 
  - minigolf
  - Nektarfl
  - WebO
  - supermoquette
  - Mitch
  - JK
  - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
  - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - 
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
  - golf & minigolf
  - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








  - golf 
  - minigolf
  - Nektarfl
  - WebO
  - supermoquette
  - Mitch
  - JK
  - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
- iMax

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
  - macinside (problème de boulot )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - 
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
  - golf & minigolf
  - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)


----------



## docmib (4 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl
- WebO
- supermoquette
- Mitch
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)[/QUOTE]


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Juste pour préciser...  Parce que ça a été oublié, l'AES Suisse se déroulera à Villars...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?

(Cool : il y a de quoi garder Mackie)


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?
> 
> (Cool : il y a de quoi garder Mackie)



me fournir la photo de la nounou


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?
> 
> (Cool : il y a de quoi garder Mackie)




Une maison close, adossée à la colline, on y vient à pied... (air musical)


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une maison close, adossée à la colline, on y vient à pied... (air musical)



c'est une fleur que je cherche


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une fleur que je cherche


En Suisse, une Edelweiss, obligatoirement 
N'oublie pas tes raquettes 


nb pour la mackie : note : j'ai trouvé plusieurs champs là bas  :rateau: mais l'importation en France est limité en quantité


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse, une Edelweiss, obligatoirement
> N'oublie pas tes raquettes



On a pas le droit de les cueillir, elles sont protégées.


----------



## J_K (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On a pas le droit de les cueillir, elles sont protégées.



Ouais et fais gaffe, ils y tiennent à leurs fleurs, ça peut aller très loin si on te chope...


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

Au risque d'avoir l'air d'insister...

Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au risque d'avoir l'air d'insister...
> 
> Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?



C'est qu'y s'accroche celui-là....   :rose:  :rateau: 

Ben j'en sais rien... mais y doit bien y avoir des dortoir dans le coins...(aunerge ou abris PC) non?!? (Sylko doit bien avoir une petite idée la dessus?)


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'y s'accroche celui-là....   :rose:  :rateau:



S'y accrocher ? Bah un peu oui ! Quitte a organiser une AES "officielle" et vu que tout le monde n'a pas une maîtresse en Suisse, je suppose que l'idéal serait de savoir combien de personnes doivent être hébergées et de négocier ensuite avec un hôtel. Mais bon, c'est peut-être mieux 'attendre le dernier moment, tu as raison ! Comme ca avec un peu de chance nous finirons dans des igloos !



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> y doit bien y avoir des dortoir dans le coins...



Des DORTOIRS ?????????    :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## loudjena (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> S'y accrocher ? Bah un peu oui ! Quitte a organiser une AES "officielle" et vu que tout le monde n'a pas une maîtresse en Suisse, je suppose que l'idéal serait de savoir combien de personnes doivent être hébergées et de négocier ensuite avec un hôtel. Mais bon, c'est peut-être mieux 'attendre le dernier moment, tu as raison ! Comme ca avec un peu de chance nous finirons dans des igloos !
> 
> Des DORTOIRS ?????????    :mouais: :affraid:





			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour préciser...  Parce que ça a été oublié, l'AES Suisse se déroulera à Villars...



 Ils ne savaient déjà pas où cela allait se passer alors l'adresse du relais chateau...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au risque d'avoir l'air d'insister...
> 
> Et pour l'hébergement, ca se passe comment ?



Patience, on en saura un peu plus tout prochainement.


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme ca avec un peu de chance nous finirons dans des igloos !



J'aime beaucoup l'idée!!!  :love:    

J'y avais pas pensé....  

Qui est pour l'igloo?!? 

- LeSqual :love:


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

Je ne voulais pas ouvrir ce fil car il manquait des informations 
Sous la pression de certains grognons je l'ai ouvert et cela ne manque pas, plusieurs questions restent en suspend, dont quand et où  :rateau: 

Les organisateurs ne vont pas manquer d'y apporter des réponses...

Le "où" est : Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Pré-Alpes Vaudoises, à 2 pas de Leysin, lieu de l'ÆS Suisse 2004 






Villars-sur-Ollon est tout en bas de cette carte​ 

Le "quand" est dans l'alternative de dates énoncée de mars...

Les hébergements et activités seront bientôt en ligne...


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

Tu parles d'une organisation à la mord-moi-le-jonc ! Bravo les Suisses !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les hébergements et activités seront bientôt en ligne...



quelle genres d'activités ? :love:


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'une organisation à la mord-moi-le-jonc ! Bravo les Suisses !


Qu'est qu'elle a ta majesté, une remontée de vapeurs de vierge  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle genres d'activités ? :love:


binche


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle genres d'activités ? :love:



Bah, des activités Suisses : pyrogravure de ton nom sur un rond de serviette en bois que tu peux garder ensuite comme souvenir (1 jour / Prof : Pitchoune), formation à l'utilisation du couteau suisse (2 jours / Prof : Web'O), fabrication et atelier spectacle de marionnettes (2 jours / Prof : Golf dit "Gnafron", Suisse d'adoption), claquettes à skis (2 jours / Prof : Sylko), fabrication d'un mini alambic en bois presse papier (2 jours / Prof : Squal)*, apprendre à graisser un coucou (1/2 journée / Prof : Supermoquette).

Les inscriptions sont à retirer au secrétariat.


* NB : cet atelier peut être couplé avec l'atelier "pyrogravure" pour une personnalisation artistique de l'objet.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah, des activités Suisses : pyrogravure de ton nom sur un rond de serviette en bois que tu peux garder ensuite comme souvenir (1 jour / Prof : Pitchoune), formation à l'utilisation du couteau suisse (2 jours / Prof : Web'O), fabrication et atelier spectacle de marionnettes (2 jours / Prof : Golf dit "Gnafron", Suisse d'adoption), claquettes à skis (2 jours / Prof : Sylko), fabrication d'un mini alambic en bois presse papier (2 jours / Prof : Squal)*, apprendre à graisser un coucou (1/2 journée / Prof : Supermoquette).
> 
> Les inscriptions sont à retirer au secrétariat.
> 
> ...



c'est bien tout, mais quand es ce que l'on baise ?


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> binche



et Re-binche!  :love:

ça va s'organiser gentillment... on est en Suisse.....non?!?   (faut respecter les traditions.... :rose: )


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

N'oublions pas qu'ils sont coutumiers du fait ! Il y a des précédents ! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et Re-binche!  :love:
> 
> ça va s'organiser gentillment... on est en Suisse.....non?!?   (faut respecter les traditions.... :rose: )



perd pas la cargaison de biere cette fois


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> apprendre à graisser un coucou (1/2 journée / Prof : Supermoquette).
> 
> Les inscriptions sont à retirer au secrétariat.


J'te monte un plan cabaret deluxe et tu le dis à tout l'monde


----------



## Macounette (6 Janvier 2005)

J'avais pas vu ce sujet 
Bon si c'est le WE du 12/13 mars je ne pourrai pas venir, j'ai déjà le WE de ski de la boîte à ce moment-là 
Par contre, le WE suivant, ça devrait jouer.
Je viendrai seule ou avec mon ptit belge, tout dépendra du week-end et de quand il pourra venir... donc pour l'instant c'est "je réchiflexe" :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu ce sujet
> Bon si c'est le WE du 12/13 mars je ne pourrai pas venir, j'ai déjà le WE de ski de la boîte à ce moment-là



 Personnellement j'aurais vite fait mon choix entre un week-end de boîte et une AES...   :love: 

 Macounette.


----------



## Macounette (6 Janvier 2005)

Vu que ce sera mon dernier avec eux, j'ai tendance à vouloir les privilégier. D'autant plus que les collègues sont sympas :love:
 J'ai déjà donné mon accord, voilà le problème ! 
 Ceci dit, si je sais la date définitive suffisamment à l'avance, je pourrai peut-être me défiler.

 WebO


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ce sera mon dernier avec eux, j'ai tendance à vouloir les privilégier. D'autant plus que les collègues sont sympas :love:



Note: Macounette préfère la compagnie de ses collègues aux joyeux zozos qu'on rencontre à une AES...   :love: 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si je sais la date définitive suffisamment à l'avance, je pourrai peut-être me défiler.



Quelle bonne idée.


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> perd pas la cargaison de biere cette fois


Quel naîf ce mackie  :rateau: 
LeSqual perdre un dé à coudre de bière  :mouais: Mouarfff
Enfin, on va pas décevoir tes illusions :bebe:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quel naîf ce mackie  :rateau:
> LeSqual perdre un dé à coudre de bière  :mouais: Mouarfff
> Enfin, on va pas décevoir tes illusions :bebe:



si Golf s'y met... on est pas sorti de l'auberge...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quel naîf ce mackie  :rateau:
> LeSqual perdre un dé à coudre de bière  :mouais: Mouarfff
> Enfin, on va pas décevoir tes illusions :bebe:


Mais ça lui arrive ! en transpirant


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça lui arrive ! en transpirant



ben voyons...  :hein:  :mouais: 

'me disait bien qu'il allait débarqué comme une limace attirée par l'odeur de la bière...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl
- WebO
- supermoquette
- Mitch
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)
- Lemmy


----------



## Macounette (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: Macounette préfère la compagnie de ses collègues aux joyeux zozos qu'on rencontre à une AES...   :love:


 Bah c'est pas ça (quoique...   ) mais j'aimerais bien skier les deux week-ends, moa  :love: :love:


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (8 Janvier 2005)

heuuuuu serai assez partant, mais y a une date ou bien ?

je peux proposer 3 places vevey => la bouffe => vevey

Golf et Minigolf sont de Paris ? si on pouvait s'arranger un A/R week-end vers paris ca serait pas mal => MP

donc j'attends la date pour la bouffe mais je pencherai pour un "jviens"


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu serai assez partant, mais y a une date ou bien ?
> 
> je peux proposer 3 places vevey => la bouffe => vevey
> 
> donc j'attends la date pour la bouffe mais je pencherai pour un "jviens"


Heu !!!
T'as pas bien tout lu là !
1/ il ne s'agit pas d'une bouffe mais d'un week-end 
2/ il y a pour l'instant une alternative de dates mais la date définitive ne saurait tarder



			
				Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> Golf et Minigolf sont de Paris ? si on pouvait s'arranger un A/R week-end vers paris ca serait pas mal => MP


3/ de quoi est qu'il s'agit donc là


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (8 Janvier 2005)

ahhh un week end ? pff fo vraiment ke je me repose, je vois pu rien du tout... j'ai vraiment du mal a suivre.

pour le 3) j'avais cru lire ca :

Co-voiturage

Au départ de Paris :
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)
- Lemmy

mais je pense c'est dans le mauvais sens   

alor son oublie... je confirme ma presence a la prochaine bouffe s'il y a, mais week end complet, ca va pas le faire... alors je vote maintenant pour un "jpeupo"


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> ahhh un week end ? pff fo vraiment ke je me repose, je vois pu rien du tout... j'ai vraiment du mal a suivre.



Dans le style: "à côté de la plaque"... tu fais assez fort ces temps mon cher Hannibal.....    :rateau:  :casse:   

Faut te ressaisir....  Same player play again!

Tu vas y arriver....


----------



## Mitch (12 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)
- Lemmy


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis Macounette (idem pour les préférences) (copain du Squal )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)
 - Lemmy

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nektarfl (14 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
 - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
 - Lemmy

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
 - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
 - Lemmy

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon, bah je pense qu'on peut dire que ce sera le WE du 19 


Ben non 
Il y a de fortes chances mais seul le chef d'orchestre des négociations, en l'occurence Sylko, peut donner le feu vert 
Celui ci se démène pour nous trouver de bonnes conditions.
golf


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon, bah je pense qu'on peut dire que je serai là alors!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
 - oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
 - Lemmy

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## c-66 (21 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
 - oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
 - Lemmy

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

*WE du 12/13 ou du 19/20 mars 2005 *

*Au pays des vaches violettes...* 

*Alpes Vaudoises *





______________________________​ 


*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - golf 
 - minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
 - WebO
 - supermoquette
 - JK
 - LeSqual
 - Pitchoune
 - iMax
 - Docmib
 - Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





 - Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
 - macinside (problème de boulot )
 - Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
 - Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
 - Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 
 -

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 - Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
 - oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
 - golf & minigolf
 - Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
 - Lemmy
_
Au départ de Grenoble :
- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )
_ _________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2005)

Vous vous décidez quand, pour la date définitive ?  histoire qu'on puisse planifier...


----------



## sylko (24 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl (si c'est le 18/19)
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Mitch (ne pourra pas être présent si ça se passe le WE du 12/13)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Nektarfl (ne se déplacera pas si Mitch ne viens pas)(si c'est le 12/13)
- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 18/19)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

super


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2005)

Yesssss  
Le temps de revérifier ça avec mon homme et je vous dis quoi.
Jusqu'à quand faut-il confirmer ?


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2005)

Whouhou


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2005)

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises, à 2 pas de Leysin, lieu de l'ÆS Suisse 2004 







Villars-sur-Ollon est tout en bas de cette carte​


----------



## J_K (25 Janvier 2005)

Parfait!

On a la date, on a le plan, que demander de plus? 

Et vous nous faites même un programme... Woohoo :love:

Merci les gars.


----------



## Mitch (25 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Pré-Alpes Vaudoises, à 2 pas de Leysin, lieu de l'ÆS Suisse 2004


 
Ce sont les *Alpes vaudoises* et non les Préalpes.  Non mais...


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les *Alpes vaudoises* et non les Préalpes.  Non mais...


Bon, c'est rectifié  On va pas vexer ce montagnard bourru :rateau:

Villars-sur-Ollon


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Parfait!
> 
> On a la date, on a le plan, que demander de plus?
> 
> ...



Tu vois JK, ça c'est de l'organisation....


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax et JK: 2 places dans la JKmobile
ou iMax: 3 places dans la Clio (ou autre iMaxmobile d'ici là  ) et JK: 3 places dans la JKmobile 

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro (_y a trop de conditions pour faire la liste :hein:_)
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax et JK: 2 places dans la JKmobile
ou iMax: 3 places dans la Clio (ou autre iMaxmobile d'ici là  ) et JK: 3 places dans la JKmobile 

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à quand faut-il confirmer ?


On devrait en avoir une idée quand Sylko nous donnera le programme le me 26 janvier, càd demain


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

> *Co-voiturage*
> 
> _Au départ de Lausanne :_
> iMax et JK: 2 places dans la JKmobile
> ...


 
Il est fortement question, qu'au départ de Paris, nous louions un mini-bus (*) !...
Le programme serait alors : départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée et retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) 
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

* : mini-bus = 9 places, chauffeur compris.


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est fortement question, qu'au départ de Paris, nous louions un mini-bus (*) !...


Et ça ferait dans les combien ?


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Golf, une petite modif :

- Un Mini Bus c'est 9 places y compris le chauffeur  
Rectifié


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Alors, prenons en compte, que Paris à Villars sur Ollon, il y a 1200 kilomètres environ Aller / Retour.

La location d'un minibus, il faut compter 220 euros pour 2 jours WE (du Vendredi soir au Lundi Matin) avec 500 km. Et le Kilomètre sup à à,30 cts d'euros ce qui fait un total de 430 euros soit / 9= 47 euros environ par personne, pour descendre en suisse Aller/Retour. Bien sûr sans compter les 23 euros de Péage en France et la vignette Suisse que vous pouvez demander au Loueur, souvent il en ont plusieurs et ils les prètent assez facilement. Bien sûr il faut aussi compter le Gazole pour le trajet.

Ces tarifs sont à titre indicatif, il faut environ compter dans cette fourchette. Plus il ne faut pas oublier la caution versée en Pré-Autorisation bancaire de 1500 euros environ mais qui n'est pas débitée du compte


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ces tarifs sont à titre indicatif, il faut environ compter dans cette fourchette. Plus il ne faut pas oublier la caution versée en Pré-Autorisation bancaire de 1500 euros environ mais qui n'est pas débitée du compte



Sans compter la caution «nioubies» de 1000 euros (seuls les moins de 2000 posts sont concernés  ), débitée du compte, elle... et non-remboursée...


----------



## madlen (25 Janvier 2005)

Les «nioubies» vont venire faire la revolte... comme pour le G8   
ce sera plus vivant que dans les forums


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter la caution «nioubies» de 1000 euros (seuls les moins de 2000 posts sont concernés  ), débitée du compte, elle... et non-remboursée...



Oui mais ça faut pas le dire, mais c'est divisé en deux, toi et moi


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Halte au feu 
Eviter la dilution de l'info 
Marchi


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Halte au feu
> Eviter la dilution de l'info
> Marchi



Je réponds à Balooners quand même... 



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça faut pas le dire, mais c'est divisé en deux, toi et moi



Sans compter qu'on redonne tout à Sa Majesté... 



Bon, c'est pas tout... remontage de liste





​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro (_y a trop de conditions pour faire la liste :hein:_)
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax et JK: 2 places dans la JKmobile
ou iMax: 3 places dans la Clio (ou autre iMaxmobile d'ici là  ) et JK: 3 places dans la JKmobile 

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

oh...le rêve!!! j'habite à meme pas 25minutes de voitures de villars!!! je vais skier souvent la bas!!  :love: mais il y a pas un site officiel ou il y a les dates, les info, etc...parce que j'ai rien entendu en tout cas!! mais si vous, voulez savoir quelque chose sur villars, ou manger, dormir, que faire, etc...demandez moi si vous voulez!!


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises, à 2 pas de Leysin, lieu de l'ÆS Suisse 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...




on voit mon village, on voit mon village!!!! vous voyez VEVEY? et bien au dessus, c'est blonay!! je suis blonaysan...  ouais...pour une fois que je pourrais aller a un truc apple!!! youpi...youpi...youpi :love: suis trop content là...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> oh...le rêve!!! j'habite à meme pas 25minutes de voitures de villars!!! je vais skier souvent la bas!!  :love: mais il y a pas un site officiel ou il y a les dates, les info, etc...parce que j'ai rien entendu en tout cas!! mais si vous, voulez savoir quelque chose sur villars, ou manger, dormir, que faire, etc...demandez moi si vous voulez!!



Super.  Remonte le fil de discussion en arrière, tu trouveras déjà quelques infos.  D'autres suivront demain. 



			
				geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> on voit mon village, on voit mon village!!!! vous voyez VEVEY? et bien au dessus, c'est blonay!! je suis blonaysan...  ouais...pour une fois que je pourrais aller a un truc apple!!! youpi...youpi...youpi :love: suis trop content là...


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> ouais...pour une fois que je pourrais aller a un truc apple!!! youpi...youpi...youpi :love: suis trop content là...



Ah ben pense alors à t'inscrire parce que sinon c'est sans toi   Tu prends un des posts où il y a une liste des personnes (de preference la dernière, celle de Webo) tu cliques sur citer et là tu enlèves les Balises Quote et tu mets ton nom à la suite. 



			
				geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais il y a pas un site officiel ou il y a les dates, les info, etc...parce que j'ai rien entendu en tout cas!!



Ben les infos de cette AES vont bientôt arrivée de la part de Sylko, c'est lui le GO.

Sinon, il y a toujours le site des AES



			
				geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais si vous, voulez savoir quelque chose sur villars, ou manger, dormir, que faire, etc...demandez moi si vous voulez!!



C'est proposé si gentiment :love:


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

mais on doit s'inscrire pour aller à l'AES?
ou vous me disiez comment faire pour que je puisse aller avec vous depuis paris? je vais par mes propres moyens moi...donc je n'ai pas besoin de m'inscrire nulle part, c'est sa??


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais on doit s'inscrire pour aller à l'AES?
> ou vous me disiez comment faire pour que je puisse aller avec vous depuis paris? je vais par mes propres moyens moi...donc je n'ai pas besoin de m'inscrire nulle part, c'est sa??



Tu ajoutes ton nom dans la liste donnée plus haut.  Pour la reprendre tu cites le message, en prenant soin d'enlever les balises quotes. 

Comme ça...




​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- macinside (problème de boulot )
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro (_y a trop de conditions pour faire la liste :hein:_)
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax et JK: 2 places dans la JKmobile
ou iMax: 3 places dans la Clio (ou autre iMaxmobile d'ici là  ) et JK: 3 places dans la JKmobile 

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf & minigolf
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Lemmy

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
_- Balooners (Mais j'ai qu'une place c'est une société  mais il y a une grand coffre pour la boisson )_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais il y a pas un site officiel ou il y a les dates, les info, etc...parce que j'ai rien entendu en tout cas!!


Heuu, le site, c'est nous MaGé et plus particulièrement ce forum et ce fil  
Bon, visiblement, tu es un ch'tit nouveau parmi nous  :rateau: 
On va te laisser découvrir les richesses de MacGé 



			
				geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais si vous, voulez savoir quelque chose sur villars, ou manger, dormir, que faire, etc...demandez moi si vous voulez!!


L'organisateur *habite* Villars 

Enregistre toi dans la liste si tu veux participer et laisse toi guider ; pour le reste, programme, hébergement, etc., les informations vont arriver bientôt.


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, normalement geoff rowley sera présent, mais il sera là en habit de ski avec un snowboard sous le bras et un casque sur la tête...mais si je viens par mes propres moyens, à quoi ça sert de m'inscrire dans votre liste? et, question bête, mais qu'est ce que il y aura là-bas?


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, normalement geoff rowley sera présent, mais il sera là en habit de ski avec un snowboard sous le bras et un casque sur la tête...mais si je viens par mes propres moyens, à quoi ça sert de m'inscrire dans votre liste? et, question bête, mais qu'est ce que il y aura là-bas?



Ben il faut t'inscrire parce qu'on va dormir, manger, boire... donc pour que notre cher Sylko puisse réserver ce qu'il faut, il a besoin de connaître le nombre de participants!

PS: LeSqual et moi, on habite dans la grande ville juste en-dessous de Blonay


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben il faut t'inscrire parce qu'on va dormir, manger, boire... donc pour que notre cher Sylko puisse réserver ce qu'il faut, il a besoin de connaître le nombre de participants!
> 
> PS: LeSqual et moi, on habite dans la grande ville juste en-dessous de Blonay



enfait, je suis de saint-légier, mais il était pas sur la carte...alors j'étais un peu frustré là^^
mais je crois que je suis super hors-sujet, donc c'est que un week-end déconnade et il y a rien a voir avec apple si ce n'est que ce sera que des mac users c'est sa?
ou bien ce sera une apple expo officielle de apple? j'ai honte de moi :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> enfait, je suis de saint-légier, mais il était pas sur la carte...alors j'étais un peu frustré là^^
> mais je crois que je suis super hors-sujet, donc c'est que un week-end déconnade et il y a rien a voir avec apple si ce n'est que ce sera que des mac users c'est sa?
> ou bien ce sera une apple expo officielle de apple? j'ai honte de moi :rose:



Un peu d'histoire...  Qu'est-ce qu'une AES, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au pays des vaches violettes...
> *​



Milka c'est allemand,... Mais bon c'est pas grave


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> donc c'est que un week-end déconnade et il y a rien a voir avec apple si ce n'est que ce sera que des mac users c'est sa?



Je crois bien que c'est ça 
LeSqual te dirait qu'il faut surtout aimer la bière pour aller à une AES, le Mac on s'en fout 


Quant à moi, je serais bien tenté pour venir faire un petit coucou un moment, mais une AES sur 2 jours, c'est exclu pour moi, je dois bosser le week-end :hein:

Je vous redirai lorsqu'il y aura des infos plus précises sur votre week-end.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Milka c'est allemand,... Mais bon c'est pas grave



Eh non...


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

arf' j'ai encore plus honte...
ben alors, je viendrai volontiers, mais je n'aurai rien à faire avec vous!! étant donné que j'ai 16ans...ben...euh...amusez vous bien quoi!! m'suis fait avoir... 
mais je vais skier, alors je pourrais passer dans la soirée dire un petit bjr et boir un coup ptetr'


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> arf' j'ai encore plus honte...
> ben alors, je viendrai volontiers, mais je n'aurai rien à faire avec vous!! étant donné que j'ai 16ans...ben...euh...amusez vous bien quoi!! m'suis fait avoir...



Tu es le bienvenu, même que tu n'aies que 16 ans.  Molgow plaisantait.


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Molgow plaisantait.



Ah non je plaisantais pas, je suis sûr que LeSqual pourrait confirmer 
Et si supermoquette est là, il pourra peut-être même t'initier aux drogues*! Une occasion à ne pas rater!    

_* la drogue c'est mal bien sûr ... 

_


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le bienvenu, même que tu n'aies que 16 ans.  Molgow plaisantait.



ah ben dans ce cas, je viendrais peut-etre, mais vous allez skier la journée aussi? car là, je viens volontiers par apport au soir!!


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _* la drogue c'est mal bien sûr ... _



C'est incroyable les faux cul qu'il y a sur ce forum


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> à quoi ça sert de m'inscrire dans votre liste?


Heeuuu, t'es un peu innocent toi 
Cela sert à nous dénombrer pour faire des réservations, prévoir des activités 



			
				geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est ce que il y aura là-bas?


Règle n°1 : lire ce qui est écrit, en l'occurrence, le programme *sera donné bientôt*  

En l'occurrence aussi, c'est une rencontre de MacGéennes et MacGéens de la francophonie qui arrivent de Belgique, de France... Enfin comme l'a écrit WebO, c'est dans la FAQ 




			
				Florent a dit:
			
		

> Milka c'est allemand,... Mais bon c'est pas grave





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...


Et toc 
Arfff, au lieu de faire des remarques hors sujet, inscris toi et vient 
Et inscris toi là aussi


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> ah ben dans ce cas, je viendrais peut-etre, mais vous allez skier la journée aussi? car là, je viens volontiers par apport au soir!!



Les informations vont arriver demain. On va skier pour certains d'entre nous, et pour les autres, il y aura certainement une balade.


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> ah ben dans ce cas, je viendrais peut-etre, mais vous allez skier la journée aussi? car là, je viens volontiers par apport au soir!!


Il y aura des skieurs [et autres machins pour dévaler les pentes neigeuses] mais aussi des non-skieurs [même des contemplatifs et autres photographes]


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

et des Skieurs photographes c'est possible ?


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et si supermoquette est là, il pourra peut-être même t'initier aux drogues*! Une occasion à ne pas rater!
> 
> _* la drogue c'est mal bien sûr ... _


C'est çà, oui 
Et si mackie vient, il va l'initier aux fleurs  :rateau:



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> et des Skieurs photographes c'est possible ?


Bah, on en a bien un qui descend les canettes et les pentes en même temps 
(en plus on a un ou deux APN, pas plus, lui c'est un sac à dos de canettes :affraid: )


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà, oui
> Et si mackie vient, il va l'initier aux fleurs  :rateau:


 Ou au vomi sur les AX Suisse (c'est tout un art)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et toc
> Arfff, au lieu de faire des remarques hors sujet, inscris toi et vient
> Et inscris toi là aussi



Bahhh ca change pas le fait que ca a été revendu, et que désormais c'est Kraft qui possède la marque :-D


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Janvier 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Bahhh ca change pas le fait que ca a été revendu, et que désormais c'est Kraft qui possède la marque :-D



Kraft Foods appartient à Altria, une boîte américaine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Kraft Foods appartient à Altria, une boîte américaine



Ouais j'ai constaté mon erreur avant  Mais bon sans erreur qu'est-ce que je serais :-D 

Allez j'arrête de pourrir votre post de Geek !


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Kraft Foods appartient à Altria, une boîte américaine


Marchi pupuce :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je plaisantais pas, je suis sûr que LeSqual pourrait confirmer
> Et si supermoquette est là, il pourra peut-être même t'initier aux drogues*! Une occasion à ne pas rater!
> 
> _* la drogue c'est mal bien sûr ...
> ...



_LeSqual te dirait qu'il faut surtout aimer la bière pour aller à une AES, le Mac on s'en fout_ 

Ben c bien vrai ça.... faut pas charrier ou bien!   

  

Et vive tout le monde!!! ça va être la fête!!!!  :sick:  :casse:  :bebe:


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, notre carpe lémanique


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> arf' j'ai encore plus honte...
> ben alors, je viendrai volontiers, mais je n'aurai rien à faire avec vous!! étant donné que j'ai 16ans...ben...euh...amusez vous bien quoi!! m'suis fait avoir...
> mais je vais skier, alors je pourrais passer dans la soirée dire un petit bjr et boir un coup ptetr'



Mais si, tu peux viendre no souci.... Y'a tous les ages à l'AES Suisse... J'en avait 17 à ma première, l'année dernière


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, on peut compter sur les Foguenne ?   

Bah tiens, un petit MP à Paul


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

> *Co-voiturage
> 
> Au départ de Paris :**
> - golf & minigolf
> ...



*Co-voiturage*

Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy

6 places libres : 
- 
-
-
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février*


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

*Co-voiturage*

Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside

5 places libres : 
- 
-
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février*


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

*Co-voiturage*

Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)

4 places libres : 
-
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Co-voiturage*
> *Liste mini-bus :  *
> - golf
> - minigolf
> ...


Là, c'est d'une *certitude* dont on a besoin ; tu as jusqu'au 14/02 pour être certain


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est d'une *certitude* dont on a besoin ; tu as jusqu'au 14/02 pour être certain


Certes, mais si y a plus de place d'ici à ce que je sois sûr, je ne viendrai pas.


----------



## maczeage (26 Janvier 2005)

je suis nouveau je peux venir !?

je partirais de geneve en voiture , pour ceux qui veulent , 3 places libres ..


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Tu es le bienvenue parmi nous 


			
				maczeage a dit:
			
		

> je suis nouveau je peux venir !?
> je partirais de geneve en voiture , pour ceux qui veulent , 3 places libres ..


Liste màj pour ton compte 













*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

Désolé de vous fausser compagnie les loulous, mais suite à mon divorce, je sens les problèmes pécuniers arriver. Ca coûte cher de se faire larguer...
Donc, je ne pourrais malheureusement pas me joindre à vous.

Supermoquette, t'en fais pas, j'ai retrouvé mes photos, je t'en fais passer une par Mackie


----------



## Mitch (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon moi aussi je partirai de Genève alors il y aura de la place dans ma petite mitchMobile....











*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de vous fausser compagnie les loulous, mais suite à mon divorce, je sens les problèmes pécuniers arriver. Ca coûte cher de se faire larguer...
> Donc, je ne pourrais malheureusement pas me joindre à vous.


  



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette, t'en fais pas, j'ai retrouvé mes photos, je t'en fais passer une par Mackie


 :love:


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ...mais suite à mon divorce...
> ...
> Supermoquette, t'en fais pas, j'ai retrouvé mes photos, je t'en fais passer une...





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:


WebO, tu peux faire une news dans "Voici MacGé People" : "Des fiançailles dans l'air, prévenir Noël Mamère"


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2005)

Fiou... quel succès  

Va falloir que j'assure. 

Bon, alors commençons à passer aux choses sérieuses.

Qui arrive quand et qui part quand?
Qui a envie de faire quoi? Etc... 

Je vous propose...

*Vendredi soir* 
Arrivée en douceur dans la soirée.
Prise des chambres (dortoirs), c'est selon.
Apéritif de bienvenue dans un bar équipé Airport

*Samedi matin* 
Déjeuner à la pension ou dans un tea-room équipé WiFi
Départ pour le ski ou la balade, pour ceux qui ne skient ou ne surfent pas. (possibilité de louer des raquettes) En fonction de la météo. Pour les fainéant(e)s, Il y a un train ou la télécabine. 
Repas ou picnic sur les pistes. En fonction de la météo.

*Samedi après-midi* 
Ski, balade ou bain de soleil. Toujours en fonction de la météo.

*Samedi soir* 
Fondue dans un restaurant d'altitude à 2000m et descente aux flambeaux, à ski ou en luge pour les non-skieurs. En moto-neige pour les fainéants. 

*Samedi fin de soirée* 
Bar, disco pour ceux qui ne seront pas encore sur les rotules. 

*Dimanche matin* 
Petit déj' et on remet ça tranquillement
Ski,etc...

*Dimanche après-midi*
On continue sur les pistes ou on va se prendre un bain dans un centre thermal pour se remettre du week-end.

J'ai pas mal d'autres options, suivant les envies et les budgets. 

A vous de me dire...


----------



## Balooners (26 Janvier 2005)

Alors là je dis chapeau , ça c'est du Planning, j'adhère à tout le programme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je dis chapeau , ça c'est du Planning, j'adhère à tout le programme



pas mieux 

j'achète le tout


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

Pareil...   Mais ça sera plus dès le samedi matin pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...   Mais ça sera plus dès le samedi matin pour moi.



dis-moi: faut t'enlever le papier avant de te faire bouffer de la neige


----------



## Balooners (26 Janvier 2005)

Ben quand il faut il faut, je viendrai le Vendredi soir, hisoire de se mettre en jambe


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2005)

ça donne envie en effet !


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ski, bars, logements etc.


Et ça coûte combien tout ça ?


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

A la base le plus important est le débours hébergement (logement/repas) ?!
On peut avoir quelques infos ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Janvier 2005)

Superbe programme :love: je vois ça avec monsieur et je vous tiens au courant si et quand on va venir... c'est pas gagné pour le moment


----------



## Cillian (27 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme vous sera communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine).

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy
- Nektarfl (si golf et minigolf acceptent ma présence)(et si c'est le 19/20)
- Cillian (si j'ai ma journée)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
-

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
-

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin* 
-


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

*Co-voiturage*

Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside

2 à confirmer + 3 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine)
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
-

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin* 
-


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin* 
-


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Janvier 2005)

Super le programme Sylko  

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


----------



## c-66 (27 Janvier 2005)

Super le programme Sylko  

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


----------



## Balooners (27 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


----------



## J_K (27 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2005)

...Et la carpe lémanique reste muette....   













blup blup et vivement ce super week-end!!!   :love:


----------



## Mitch (28 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2005)

Estimation des arrivées

*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


----------



## nektarfl (28 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine).

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl
- Cillian (si j'ai ma journée)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________​
*Co-voiturage*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl

2 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________​
*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine).

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl
- Cillian (si j'ai ma journée)

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________​
*Co-voiturage*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl

2 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
- Cillian (confirmation au plus tôt ce soir, au plus tard en début de semaine prochaine)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________​
*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )



Quoi? Tu restes pas dormir?   Lâcheur!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Tu restes pas dormir?   Lâcheur!


Laisse lesqual et mackie le croire


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )



Fais gaffe de pas le rater en confondant l'horraire...


----------



## Cillian (28 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax & JK: 2 places *ou* iMax: 3 places + JK: 3 places 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (31 Janvier 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## c-66 (31 Janvier 2005)

Perso si y'a une voiture qui part samedi matin de Lausanne je suis preneur, je dois juste m'arrêter 5 minutes à Aigle le temps de prendre mes affaires de ski au passage


----------



## Taho! (31 Janvier 2005)

on fait un planning pour les activités ? Perso, je ne skie pas. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des raquettes proposées ?


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2005)

Je sais pas si j'ai raté qqchose, mais on dort ou ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si j'ai raté qqchose, mais on dort ou ?



Qui te parle de dormir...  Mais sinon, le principe c'est plutôt dans des lits... et couchés si possible.


----------



## sylko (31 Janvier 2005)

Bon, vous arrêtez de me gonfler deux minutes...  

Je me démène pour vous obtenir des prix supers attractifs. Un peu de patience.

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre. Ils peuvent réserver ici ou ici.


----------



## Balooners (31 Janvier 2005)

Et sinon on dort où ?


----------



## Macounette (31 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous arrêtez de me gonfler deux minutes...
> 
> Je me démène pour vous obtenir des prix supers attractifs. Un peu de patience.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre. Ils peuvent réserver ici ou ici.


 t'es pas sérieux, pour whitepod ??? on aura une remise de ... disons 75% ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui te parle de dormir...  Mais sinon, le principe c'est plutôt dans des lits... et couchés si possible.


s'il y a un bar ouvert jusqu'à 5h du mat je prend le premier train , promi


----------



## chagregel (3 Février 2005)

Je suis bien tenté mais on peu avoir un detail des activités?    :rateau:


Et si tu prennais le temps de lire


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Fiou... quel succès
> 
> Va falloir que j'assure.
> 
> ...



:mouais:

:mouais:

Faut arrêter la picole toi 

_"ça fait un rappel aussi comme ça. Alors Golf tu supprimes pas mes conneries hein "_


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me démène pour vous obtenir des prix supers attractifs. Un peu de patience.



Wouhou !!  

Merci 

_(Pendant que t'y es, si t'arrives aussi à me négocier un de tes prix super attractifs sur un 20' Apple...  )_


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2005)

Moto-neige ??

Je veux, je veux, je veux, je veux, je veux !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien tenté mais on peu avoir un detail des activités?    :rateau:
> 
> 
> Et si tu prennais le temps de lire



Ah, la Chag, distraite, frétillante, le museau toujours à l'affut...  On l'aime comme ça. :love: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> s'il y a un bar ouvert jusqu'à 5h du mat je prend le premier train , promi



Avec iMax... 



Bon, on attend maintenant, patiemment, les infos de Sylko.  

PS: Sylko, faut qu'on se voie...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Silvia aura la réponse de sa responsable aujourd'hui. Il y a beaucoup de problème de personnel dans son service.   (congé maladie, femmes enceintes,...)
Nous pourrons donc enfin nous inscrire, j'espère que ce sera dans la partie "je viens, c'est sur."


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec iMax...





Non, non, cette année, ce sera différent... Pas de fête de famille le dimanche et surtout, cette année, y'aura une iMax Mobile 

Pas question de prendre le train de 5h cette année, donc...


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous pourrons donc enfin nous inscrire, j'espère que ce sera dans la partie "je viens, c'est sur."



Je crois que plusieurs suisses ici, dont moi, espèrent la même chose


----------



## J_K (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)Nous pourrons donc enfin nous inscrire, j'espère que ce sera dans la partie "je viens, c'est sur."





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que plusieurs suisses ici, dont moi, espèrent la même chose



Espérons... espérons... :love:


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> QUOI???   T'es pas sûr encore...?



T'as pas l'air réveillé ce matin, toi...  

iMax parlait de Paul.


----------



## J_K (7 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air réveillé ce matin, toi...  (...)



Nan en effet, si tu voyais ma tronche aujourd'hui... :sleep: :sick:

Voilà... ré-édité, tout beau tout propre maintenant... :love:
Alors... heureux, Sylvain? :love:


----------



## loudjena (7 Février 2005)

Et on dors où ? 
Et on mange quoi ?
Et c'est où ?
Et comment on y va ?
Et ça dure longtemps ?
Et c'est à quelle heure ?
Et des leçons de carving avec professeur Sylko, y'en aura ?


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et des leçons de carving avec professeur Sylko, y'en aura ?



Et il y aura des monitrices de l'Ecole de ski hélvète pour des leçons de perfectionnement ?! Et on pourra les garder après les cours ?!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et il y aura des monitrices de l'Ecole de ski hélvète pour des leçons de perfectionnement ?! Et on pourra les garder après les cours ?!



j'en prend 2


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et on dors où ?





			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et des leçons de carving avec professeur Sylko, y'en aura ?


Allo Sylko 



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et on mange quoi ?


Amour et eau fraîche [neige fondue] 



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est où ?





			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et ça dure longtemps ?





			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est à quelle heure ?


On lit le fil   



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et comment on y va ?


*Co-voiturage*
...
_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places
...


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- Taho! (c'est quoi le programme ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en prend 2



tu es prié de les rendre en bon état de marche  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (9 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (9 Février 2005)

Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? Si j'ai bien compris, ça donne ça :

*Samedi*
*Ski*
-
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
-
-

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
-
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil*
-
-

Enfin, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas forcément ne faire que du Mac, j'envisage d'emmener des jeux de carte du genre *Elixir*... Ça vous dit ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
- Lemmy
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
-
-

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
- Lemmy
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil*
-
-

Enfin, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas forcément ne faire que du Mac, j'envisage d'emmener des jeux de carte du genre *Elixir*... Ça vous dit ?


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

3 places libres : 
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
- Lemmy
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
- oupsy 
-

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
- Lemmy
-

*Raquettes*
- Taho!
-

*Bain de soleil*
- oupsy 
-

Enfin, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas forcément ne faire que du Mac, j'envisage d'emmener des jeux de carte du genre *Elixir*... Ça vous dit ?


----------



## chagregel (9 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- chagregel (en fonction de baloo et Taho!)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places
- (chagregel si un peut m'attendre a cause de mon train je peux pas partir avant 21h)

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

3 places libres : 
-
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme SM suit pas, j'explique: je me désinscris


Cela veut dire quoi !!!
SM vient et il débarque samedi matin


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela veut dire quoi !!!
> SM vient et il débarque samedi matin


Non mais il avait pas compris pourquoi j'avais posté, il avait pas vu que j'étais inscrit, c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il suit pas. Moi je peux pas trop venir, c'est un petit peu trop cher pour moi en fait la Suisse...


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

On va gérer les activités sur place à part 
D'autant plus qu'il vaudrait mieux être sûr de venir et être inscrit avant 


Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
 - oupsy 
 -

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil*
 - oupsy 
 -


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

On va gérer les activités sur place à part 
D'autant plus qu'il vaudrait mieux être sûr de venir et être inscrit avant 


Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
 - oupsy 
 - super (en réalité bars, voire cours de géologie par panorama si motivé )

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil*
 - oupsy 
 - 


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - super (en réalité bars, voire cours de géologie par panorama si motivé )


:affraid: A travers les vitres du bar  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
 - oupsy
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Macounette (avec une préférence pour le WE du 19/20)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- chagregel (en fonction de baloo et Taho!)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




(l'oupsy en a marre de s'taper la tête contre l'mur, elle vient  )


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places
- (chagregel si un peut m'attendre a cause de mon train je peux pas partir avant 21h)

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

2 places libres : 
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (9 Février 2005)

On va gérer les activités sur place à part 
D'autant plus qu'il vaudrait mieux être sûr de venir et être inscrit avant 


Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )
 - J_K
 -

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
 - oupsy 
 - super (en réalité bars, voire cours de géologie par panorama si motivé )
 -

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )
 - J_K
 -

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil*
 - oupsy 
 - 


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (9 Février 2005)

J'attends la réponse de sylko à mon MP avant de répondre si on peut venir ou pas  sinon au plus tard le 14 février je vous dirai si ça joue ou pas pour nous.


----------



## maczeage (10 Février 2005)

Sylko, on fait un listing des activités (qui vient, à quoi) ? 

*Samedi*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )
 - J_K
 - Maczeage ( enfin surf  )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil* (Mais alors comment arrivent-ils au refuge pour la fondue ?)
 - oupsy 
 - super (en réalité bars, voire cours de géologie par panorama si motivé )
 -

*Dimanche*
*Ski*
 - Lemmy
 - chagregel (voir plus haut )
 - J_K
 - Maczeage ( si j ai débourré  )

*Raquettes*
 - Taho!
 -

*Bain de soleil*
 - oupsy 
 - 


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *Devrait venir, à confirmer *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais, heu !   

on a dit qu'on venait ! c'est bien parti pour que je prenne ma voiture avec Toi et Baloo dedans, non ? (et non pas que je vous prenne dedans ma voiture, voyons !)


----------



## Balooners (10 Février 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais, heu !
> 
> on a dit qu'on venait ! c'est bien parti pour que je prenne ma voiture avec Toi et Baloo dedans, non ? (et non pas que je vous prenne dedans ma voiture, voyons !)



     


C'est comme tu veux, sinon, on peut prendre ma bagnole, mais il y a 2 places et un grand coffre. L'avantage c'est que l'on partage les frais.
Je vasi regarder si je peux pas avoir une vignette en rabbe.


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

*Pour mémoire, c'est très bientôt que nous devons retenir le mini-bus, pensez y *
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

2 places libres : 
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *​


----------



## nektarfl (11 Février 2005)

*Pour mémoire, c'est très bientôt que nous devons retenir le mini-bus, pensez y *
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl (conducteur expérimenté) => libre dès vendredi 14h jusqu'à Lundi midi (j'ai pris une matinée pour dormir)
- Cillian

*2 places libres : * Ce nombre est volontaire 
-
-

PS: je suppose que le volant sera partagé pour moins de fatigue à l'arrivée...
*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *​


----------



## Macounette (12 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme a été communiqué mercredi 26 janvier... 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu
- Veejee
- Balooners
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- oupsy

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- geoff rowley 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Macounette
- Denis


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : lundi 14 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho! (Si je viens, tant qu'à faire !)
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (13 Février 2005)

Hey Macounette, si tu ressors de vieux avis de venues, on s'en sort plus !!

J'ai dit que je venias, tu as repris un avis où il est indiqué que je savais pas encore !

Pour la peine, je mets à jour :


----------



## Taho! (13 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- oupsy

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Spyro 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Macounette
- Denis


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

1 à confirmer + 2 places libres : 
- Spyro (_enfin si je peux venir  _)
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Hey Macounette, si tu ressors de vieux avis de venues, on s'en sort plus !!
> 
> J'ai dit que je venias, tu as repris un avis où il est indiqué que je savais pas encore !
> 
> Pour la peine, je mets à jour :


T'as pas non plus pris la bonne version je te signale.   
GOOOOOOOLF
Allez, au boulot !


----------



## Macounette (13 Février 2005)

:rose: :rose: Il me semblait bien avoir pris la toute dernière en date, celle de golf... désolée.
En tout cas amusez-vous bien


----------



## Taho! (13 Février 2005)

pas rave, du moment que tout est en place !

dommage que tu ne viennes pas !


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu (pas encore inscrit sur MacG, mais futur switcher)
- Veejee
- Balooners (Seulement si c'est le WE du 19)
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
 - oupsy
*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr (si ça tombe le weekend où je n'ai pas ma fille)
- Denis (copain de Macounette - idem pour les préférences)
- geoff rowley 
- chagregel (en fonction de baloo et Taho!)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Macounette
- Denis


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- golf + minigolf + macinside + Lemmy + Nektarfl + Cillian

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian

2 places libres : 
-
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- golf, minigolf, macinside, Lemmy, Nektarfl, Cillian [très tôt le matin]
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- super (emmerdage de mackie et retour au dernier train, vers 21h  )

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*


*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Bon, je peux ptet financer des vacances en Suisse après tout, mais il faudrait savoir ce qu'il en est de ça:


			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me démène pour vous obtenir des prix supers attractifs. Un peu de patience.


Parce que golf il a dit: 





			
				gollumf a dit:
			
		

> *Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février*


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- oupsy
- Slug

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 
- chagregel 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - Macounette
 - Denis


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : reste 1 place

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*1 places libres : *
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas non plus pris la bonne version je te signale.
> GOOOOOOOLF
> Allez, au boulot !


Heuuu 
Un peu raz le bol d'être obligé de rectifier parce que des floodeurs ont encore rallongé le fil et rendu sa lecture et son suivi pénible  :mouais:  :rateau:

Un ch'tit coup de balai 



Allo 


			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *Devrait venir, à confirmer *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

*Pour mémoire, c'est très bientôt que nous devons retenir le mini-bus, pensez y *
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Compte tenu du prix d'un A/R TGV Lyria Paris-l'Aigle [environ 150 ¤uros] nous pensons qu'il serait plus judicieux de nous regrouper pour louer un mini-bus [9 places, chauffeur compris] 

A 9, le voyage nous coûterait entre 60 et 70 ¤ carburants et péages compris : économie ± 50 %

D'autant plus que les horaires des dits TGV ne sont pas pratiques ! 

Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl 
- Cillian
- slug

*1 place libre : * Ce nombre est volontaire 
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *​


----------



## chagregel (13 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- oupsy
- Slug
- chagregel

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - Macounette
 - Denis


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : reste 1 place

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*1 places libres : *
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (13 Février 2005)

Pour le retour, quelqu'un peut il me déposer a Geneve pour que je remonte sur Paris?


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Chag, je désespère de ton bon sens 


> _Au départ de Grenoble :_
> - Chagregel (a voir quelle bagnole on prend)


T'as pas de voiture, là c'est l'offre de place  :rateau: 
Mets toi en relation avec l'offre 



> *Estimation des arrivées*
> *Vendredi soir*
> - chagregel


Tant que t'es pas assuré du transport 




			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le retour, quelqu'un peut il me déposer a Geneve pour que je remonte sur Paris?


Il y a de très fortes chances pour qu'au retour nous ayons une place une place de libre dans le minibus parisien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le retour, quelqu'un peut il me déposer a Geneve pour que je remonte sur Paris?



Pour info, il y a aussi un TGV Lausanne-Paris (il ne passe pas par Genève).


----------



## Macounette (13 Février 2005)

Voilà, changement de programme... :love: je me suis arrangée pour venir... mais je viendrai seule, Denis ne pouvant pas faire le déplacement ce week-end 
Petit problème, n'ayant pas de voiture moi-même, je serais heureuse de pouvoir profiter d'un co-voiturage, depuis Lausanne, si possible ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

Je peux éventuellement prendre *deux* personnes depuis Vevey.


----------



## Macounette (13 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- oupsy
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : reste 1 place

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*1 places libres : *
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Petit problème, n'ayant pas de voiture moi-même, je serais heureuse de pouvoir profiter d'un co-voiturage, depuis Lausanne, si possible ?





> _Au départ de Lausanne :_
> - iMax: 3 places
> - J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)


Pour quel jour ?



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je peux éventuellement prendre *deux* personnes depuis Vevey.


Quel dragueur


----------



## Macounette (13 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour quel jour ?


Ah ben oui z'avais pas vu :rose: avec tout ce texte   

Va falloir que je réchiflexe ...  et que je m'arrange en fonction du boulot... 

J'vous tiens au jus  merci golf


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quel dragueur



Qui a parlé de flood, de fraises?   

Je monterai samedi matin... et j'aurai effectivement deux places à disposition depuis Vevey. 

_Pitchoune et LeSqual monte par leurs propres moyens... Après midi, quand LeSqual sera debout  _


----------



## chagregel (14 Février 2005)

Oki, alors qui pourrait me déposer à Lausanne en fin d'après midi dimanche (que je réserve un billet de train    )


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki, alors qui pourrait me déposer à Lausanne en fin d'après midi dimanche (que je réserve un billet de train    )



Tu as deux TGV dans la soirée depuis Lausanne avec des départs à 18h22 et 19h22 et des arrivées respectives à Paris à 22h11 et 23h29.

Pour ma part je peux te déposer à Vevey (et tu changes de train à Lausanne, 14 minutes de trajet).


----------



## golf (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je monterai samedi matin... et j'aurai effectivement deux places à disposition depuis Vevey.


Et de chez elle à Vevey ! le train !...


Chag : attends quelques jours avant de réserver, pour la place libre dans le minibus de retour Paris nous auront la précision pour la bouffe de Paris, jeudi prochain


----------



## Mitch (14 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki, alors qui pourrait me déposer à Lausanne en fin d'après midi dimanche (que je réserve un billet de train    )



SI tu es intéressé pour aller Genève, Je te propose une place dans ma voiture

Sinon pour les autres , je passe aussi par Lausanne (comme l'année dernière....)

J'ai toujours des places de libre.....

A+

Mitch


----------



## Taho! (14 Février 2005)

Hey ! La Chag, tu fais du stop pour venir de Gre (si tu viens de Gre) ou je te gardes une place dans la Taho!Mobile ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je monterai samedi matin... et j'aurai effectivement deux places à disposition depuis Vevey.


Chuis pas contre


----------



## chagregel (14 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Chag : attends quelques jours avant de réserver, pour la place libre dans le minibus de retour Paris nous auront la précision pour la bouffe de Paris, jeudi prochain



Je vais être lourd D normal quoi  ) mais le retour dans la nuit + 7 heures de bagnole me motivent moyennement, j'ai une grosse réunion le lundi a 11 heures et si j'ai la tête dans le bas du dos, ça va pas l'faire   



			
				Mitch a dit:
			
		

> SI tu es intéressé pour aller Genève, Je te propose une place dans ma voiture
> 
> Sinon pour les autres , je passe aussi par Lausanne (comme l'année dernière....)
> 
> ...



Excelent !!!! Je peux donc prendre un billet de TGV Lausanne-Paris !!!   

Dis moi vers quelles heure cela t'arrange le plus?





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Hey ! La Chag, tu fais du stop pour venir de Gre (si tu viens de Gre) ou je te gardes une place dans la Taho!Mobile ?


 
 Je viens avec vous (Harold et toi), maintenant, a savoir si c'est en Taho! ou Baloo mobile, je vous laisse libre choix   :love:


----------



## Balooners (14 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens avec vous (Harold et toi), maintenant, a savoir si c'est en Taho! ou Baloo mobile, je vous laisse libre choix   :love:



Ben la Baloo Mobile, j'veux bien, mais elle a 2 places Mais un super Grand coffre donc... Je penche quand même pas mal sur la Taho!Mob si ça gène pas bien sûr. Rest juste à faire un peu de tunning, de mettre un mini à la place de l'autoradio, un écran 17" en guise d'écran GPS, un ipod en 5.1  une bonne Geek mobile quoi...


----------



## Taho! (14 Février 2005)

on pourra prendre la Taho!Mobile, ça ne me dérange pas.
GPS, pas en 17?, le Mini, si vous payez, je suis partant...


----------



## chagregel (14 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben la Baloo Mobile, j'veux bien, mais elle a 2 places Mais un super Grand coffre donc... Je penche quand même pas mal sur la Taho!Mob si ça gène pas bien sûr. Rest juste à faire un peu de tunning, de mettre un mini à la place de l'autoradio, un écran 17" en guise d'écran GPS, un ipod en 5.1  une bonne Geek mobile quoi...




Je prends les boomers de 125 cm 2500 Watts et les Black Eyed Peas !!!!!

Let's get retarded !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Février 2005)

j'ai les Black Eyed Peas, c'est bon...


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Sylko, on peut avoir des nouvelles neuves bien fraîches ?

Où en es tu pour l'hébergement ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sylko, on peut avoir des nouvelles neuves bien fraîches ?
> 
> Où en es tu pour l'hébergement ?



L'AES Suisse dans un mois et deux jours...   On en est où au niveau du couchage?


----------



## golf (17 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en est où au niveau du couchage?


Parce que c'est bien de vouloir connaître les désirs de loisirs mais l'engagement de base, c'est déjà le budget hébergement et celui des loisirs vient après...
...quand il est pas complètement conditionné par le premier !...
Et quand en plus on a déjà un fort engagement budgétaire rien que pour y aller, cela coince à 4 semaines de l'événement !...


----------



## maczeage (17 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le retour, quelqu'un peut il me déposer a Geneve pour que je remonte sur Paris?



je peux aussi , je passe par geneve 

EDIT : pas tout lu moi , ok tu prends le tgv a Lausqnne , j ai rien dis

Bein sinon reste * places dans ma mobile au depart de geneve en passant par lausanne


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : reste 1 place

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*1 places libres : *
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maczeage (17 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : reste 1 place

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*1 places libres : *
-

*Date limite de réservation : mardi 15 février *


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

Bon, je sors à l'instant de la tanière du Sylko...  Tout va bien. Vous aurez tout bientôt des news toutes fraîches... Patientez encore un tout chti peu...  

Stay tuned...


----------



## J_K (20 Février 2005)

Comme je vois qu'on en est sur les discussions de mise au point, budget, transport, loisir, etc... 

J'ajoute que j'ai 3 places dans la JK-Mobile, au départ de Lausanne (ou environs proches) le vendredi en fin d'après-midi. :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2005)

Je peux en réserver une ?


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2005)

A condition d'accepter de pousser en cas de panne 

_Désolé JK, elle était trop facile celle-là _


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

*Minibus parisien [co-voiturage depuis Paris]*
_________________________________________

*Le minibus est réservé. *​
*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl 
- Cillian
- slug

Il reste :  *2 places libres : 
-
-
*


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*2 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (21 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- JK
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi) 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*2 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (si j'ai une place dans la J_K mobile  )

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux en réserver une ?


Pas de problème, et de une...  




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> A condition d'accepter de pousser en cas de panne  (...)


N'écoute pas ce gars Macounette, il est jaloux parce que moi j'en ai une, de voiture. 
Lui il a pratiquement dix mois de permis et toujours pas de voiture, et ce n'est même pas un problème d'argent, quand on sait qu'on peut en trouver à moins de 1000.- :love:

Et je tiens encore à ajouter une petite chose, mon petit Max, cette voiture, aussi pourrave soit-elle, t'as bien rendu service, alors ne crache pas dessus. :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sors à l'instant de la tanière du Sylko...  Tout va bien. Vous aurez tout bientôt des news toutes fraîches... Patientez encore un tout chti peu...
> 
> Stay tuned...


Un cthi peu beaucoup plus tard, je voudrais bien savoir pour de bon, pour savoir si y a kekchose ou s'il est trop tard pour me débrouiller pour réserver un truc tout seul à un prix pas trop trop astronomique (bien que suisse).

Parce que sinon je viens pas, tout simplement...


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places Attention, plan foireux! 
- J_K: reste *1* place (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Le programme serait alors : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*2 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- iMax (vendredi soir ou samedi matin)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un cthi peu beaucoup plus tard, je voudrais bien savoir pour de bon, pour savoir si y a kekchose ou s'il est trop tard pour me débrouiller pour réserver un truc tout seul à un prix pas trop trop astronomique (bien que suisse).
> 
> Parce que sinon je viens pas, tout simplement...



Je laisserai Sylko dévoiler les modalités du logement (prix, endroits, etc.). Mais pour rassurer tout le monde, ne vous inquiétez pas, vous n'aurez pas (trop) à vous saigner.  Et y aura de la place pour tous.


----------



## Macounette (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, et de une...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


morte de rire   
merci beaucoup JK


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

Mais y'a vraiment pas de quoi. 

Il me reste donc 2 places, toujours au départ de Lausanne le vendredi en fin d'après-midi.


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais revenons au vif du sujet...
> 
> Donc, je pense monter vendredi après-midi finalement












*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Nektarfl 
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Programme : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl
- Cillian
- Slug

*2 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
-

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

Allo Sylko ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2005)

Oups... Je viens de penser à un truc... Il se pourrait que je ne monte que samedi matin ou vendredi très tard pour cause d'anniversaire (pas moi :love: )


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de penser


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il se pourrait que je ne monte que samedi matin ou vendredi très tard pour cause d'anniversaire (pas moi :love: )


Qu'est ce que je disais 
C'est pas un cerveau mais une salle des pas perdus  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un a une place dans une benz sur lausanne-vevey samedi dans la matinée ?


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a une place dans une benz sur lausanne-vevey samedi dans la matinée ?





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> je monte samedi matin







iMax est libre 
:rateau:​


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> iMax est libre


golf est laché, planquez vous :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oups... Je viens de penser à un truc... Il se pourrait que je ne monte que samedi matin ou* vendredi très tard * pour cause d'anniversaire (pas moi :love: )


Ok si tu me prend JE conduirai, vaut mieux, je crois


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok si tu me prend JE conduirai, vaut mieux, je crois


Foin de ces détails  :modo:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Mars 2005)

On devrait partir d'ou, et vers quelle heure avec da ultimate minibus ? 
Il faut que je reserve mon avion un de ces quatres moi


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> On devrait partir d'ou, et vers quelle heure avec da ultimate minibus ?
> Il faut que je reserve mon avion un de ces quatres moi



toulouse-paris-laussane euh, c'est pas un détour de 1000 Km ?


----------



## golf (3 Mars 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> On devrait partir d'ou, et vers quelle heure avec da ultimate minibus ?
> Il faut que je reserve mon avion un de ces quatres moi




*Co-voiturage Paris

Vendredi 18 mars


Nous prenons en charge le minibus entre 17h30 et 18h00.

1er regroupement entre 18h00 et 19h30, porte Maillot 

A partir de 19h30, il sera possible, au cas le cas de faire un ramassage dans l'axe Paris-ouest => Est- sud IdF ​*
*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Nektarfl 
- Cillian
- slug

*2 places libres *
-
-


----------



## nektarfl (4 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 
 - Nektarfl : malheureusement bloqué au lit par une sciatique carabinée et qui ne veut pas risquer la récidive avec 1100km de route     et vraiment déçu de me retirer si près de la date!!!

*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 3 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Programme : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Cillian
- Slug

*3 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Veejee
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
-

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (9 Mars 2005)

Il serait cool d'avoir des infos sur l'hebergement (tarifs + besoins en duvets...) avant la fin de la semaine, sinon c'est cuit pour moi  !


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

Ca, je ne te le fait pas dire, car moi aussi il faut que je prévoie un Budget pour et là, on est à moins d'une semaine...


----------



## c-66 (9 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Fabienr 
- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - oupsy : à la suite d'un contre-temps, je ne pourrai être parmi vous 
 - Nektarfl : malheureusement bloqué au lit par une sciatique carabinée et qui ne veut pas risquer la récidive avec 1100km de route     et vraiment déçu de me retirer si près de la date!!!

*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 3 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________

*Co-voiturage depuis Paris*​ 
Programme : 
- départ le vendredi (18/03) en fin de journée [à un lieu stratégique de Paris]
- retour dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi (20-21/03) [éventuellement proche de chez vous]
Il faut compter 7 heures de route.

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Cillian
- Slug

*3 places libres : *
-
-

_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2005)

Ouais, ce serait plutôt pas mal si on pouvait avoir quelques informations...  On approche dangereusement de la date et on ne connait toujours pas les derniers détails... 

Alors, par pitié, des infos, vite avant que ça ne décourage certains...


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2005)

A part ça, je confirme qu'en principe, je devrais monter vendredi soir, en fin de soirée...

Je serai du coté de Vevey en début de soirée et je ne sais pas exactement encore pour combien de temps j'en aurai 
Je met le porte-ski sur la bagnole, je charge tout le bazar et on verra à quelle heure je termine (en espérant ne pas me faire piquer mes skis du porte-ski magnétique pendant la soirée dans la vieille ville de Vevey...  )

Je dirais donc que j'arriverai à minuit-1h au plus tard, sinon samedi matin


----------



## lewax (9 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi un week-end AES????


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un week-end AES????


Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous...
Un peu de lecture


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il serait cool d'avoir des infos sur l'hebergement (tarifs + besoins en duvets...) avant la fin de la semaine, sinon c'est cuit pour moi  !



 Je m'improvise porte-parle de Sylko...  Le tarif pour la nuit sera de zéro franc suisse... et en euro ça fait pareil.   

Voilà, pour l'heure de rendez-vous, lieu, etc., je n'en sais pas plus.


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

Si c'est ça, et je te fais confiance à ce niveau là, je dis chapeau Mr Sylko.


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il serait cool d'avoir des infos sur l'hebergement (tarifs + besoins en duvets...) avant la fin de la semaine, sinon c'est cuit pour moi  !



T'inquiètes pas, on a un grand lit avec le Squal, on te fera un peu de place au cas où


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas, on a un grand lit avec le Squal, on te fera un peu de place au cas où



Mouais... tu sais vraiment pas à quoi tu t'exposes en faisant ça. C'est à tes risques et périls.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas, on a un grand lit avec le Squal, on te fera un peu de place au cas où



c'était pas moi qui était inviter ?


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas moi qui était inviter ?



Bon, ben on se serrera alors


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben on se serrera alors



on arrivera avec un matelas pour la chag et le squale


----------



## chagregel (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on arrivera avec un matelas pour la chag et le squale



Y'a p'tet madame chag qui vient


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Y'a p'tet madame chag qui vient


----------



## golf (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je m'improvise porte-parle de Sylko...  Le tarif pour la nuit sera de zéro franc suisse... et en euro ça fait pareil.
> 
> Voilà, pour l'heure de rendez-vous, lieu, etc., je n'en sais pas plus.


Dit autrement, budget hébergement = nul. Donc, pas de souci de ce côté là.
Sylko a trouvé une solution pour toute l'équipe déclarée. Il ne devrait pas tarder à passer pour expliquer plus en détail.

Maintenant reste 2 autres budgets à prévoir, la bouffe et les réjouissances annexes.
Pour les nons suisses qui ne connaissent pas, la vie, la bouffe [et les bières] sont élevées en Helvétie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour les nons suisses qui ne connaissent pas, la vie, la bouffe [et les bières] sont élevées en Helvétie



normal en altitude...  :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Mars 2005)

WebO, vois avec Sylko pour un lieu de retrouvailles valable tout le WE, style à côté du chalet ou un parking de référence ou encore pour certains bois-sans-soif une place réservée sur le parking du meilleur bar à bière du coin


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WebO, vois avec Sylko pour un lieu de retrouvailles valable tout le WE, style à côté du chalet ou un parking de référence ou encore pour certains bois-sans-soif une place réservée sur le parking du meilleur bar à bière du coin



Je vais voir avec Sylko.  Encore que je connaisse pas trop Villars mis à part le départ du (de la?) télécabine. 

Mais c'est noté.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## maczeage (10 Mars 2005)

les rejouissances annexes ?


budget preservatifs 


ok je sors


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Merci sylko. :love:


----------



## J_K (10 Mars 2005)

Sylko, t'es un chef! :love:

Vraiment, respect.


----------



## Cillian (10 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dit autrement, budget hébergement = nul. Donc, pas de souci de ce côté là.
> Sylko a trouvé une solution pour toute l'équipe déclarée. Il ne devrait pas tarder à passer pour expliquer plus en détail.


Merciiiiiiiiiii Silko 





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant reste 2 autres budgets à prévoir, la bouffe et les réjouissances annexes.
> Pour les nons suisses qui ne connaissent pas, la vie, la bouffe [et les bières] sont élevées en Helvétie


Pour sûr, tout le monde sait que les bières font les lever, les vessies   

OK je sors aussi !!!


----------



## Taho! (11 Mars 2005)

Bravo Sylko
question à la con aux Suisses : je sais que vous n'êtes ni dans l'Europe et encore moins dans la zone Euro, mais est-ce que vous acceptez les Euros ou dois-je faire du change ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Sylko
> question à la con aux Suisses : je sais que vous n'êtes ni dans l'Europe et encore moins dans la zone Euro, mais est-ce que vous acceptez les Euros ou dois-je faire du change ?



Oui c'est accepté, dans les lieux touristiques, mais la monnaie sera rendue en francs suisses par contre.


----------



## lewax (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est accepté, dans les lieux touristiques, mais la monnaie sera rendue en francs suisses par contre.



Moi je dirais que t'as avantage a faire du change avant de venir.
 Dans les stations de ski, ils acceptent les euros (en général) mais le cours qu'ils utilisent est plutôt défavorable et comme l'a dit WebO, ils te rendront la monnaie en francs suisses - et hop, re arnaque sur le change...


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est accepté, dans les lieux touristiques, mais la monnaie sera rendue en francs suisses par contre.



CB POWAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Taho! (11 Mars 2005)

oui, mais avec des frais
et comme je suis toujours perdu sur les changes, il vaut mieux prendre des francs suisse en France ou en Suisse. C'est con mais ça peut avoir son importance...

autre détail tout con, l'adresse exacte du rendez-vous c'est quoi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> CB POWAAAAAAAAAAA



mouais ... ils sont pas super pro-cb nos amis suisses ... j'ai meme pas pu payer à McDo avec ma carte 

le plus simple c'est de s'arreter pour retirer à un distributeur ...


----------



## molgow (11 Mars 2005)

En effet, la carte de crédit n'est pas très répandue en Suisse. Et lorsque tu peux payer avec carte de crédit, achète pour plus de 50.- CHF sinon y a bien des risques qu'ils ne soient pas d'accord 

Si par contre tu as une carte Maestro, c'est par contre plutôt bien répandu.

Autre chose encore, oublie les chèques... y a qu'en France que vous utilisez encore ça


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En effet, la carte de crédit n'est pas très répandue en Suisse. Et lorsque tu peux payer avec carte de crédit, achète pour plus de 50.- CHF sinon y a bien des risques qu'ils ne soient pas d'accord
> 
> Si par contre tu as une carte Maestro, c'est par contre plutôt bien répandu.
> 
> Autre chose encore, oublie les chèques... y a qu'en France que vous utilisez encore ça



On peut aisément payer avec la Visa, MasterCard, etc. un peu partout. Mais, certes pas partout... Pour les 50 francs, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème dont tu parles.

Pour les chèques... c quoi?    

J'ai pris contact avec Sylko. Je vous communiquerai les infos... quand je les aurais.


----------



## iMax (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est accepté, dans les lieux touristiques, mais la monnaie sera rendue en francs suisses par contre.



A souligner que seul les billets sont acceptés, la monnaie tu peux te la garder


----------



## maczeage (11 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose encore, oublie les chèques... y a qu'en France que vous utilisez encore ça




Ca existe encore les cheques ?   

j ene ai pas fait depusi au moins 5 ans ..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

retirer l'argent en suisse dans  un distri sa revient assez cher   suivant votre banque.......demandez donc a votre banque combien c'est en frais fixe + le % en rapport a votre retrait ....payer chez un commenrçant il y a juste le % + le change en cour.....


perso, quand  j'ai pas d'argent suisse dispo , je fais le change a la douane


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2005)

oui, mais vaut-il mieux prendre des francs suisses en France ou en Suisse ? je suis toujours perdu avec les changes !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 3 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maczeage (13 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais vaut-il mieux prendre des francs suisses en France ou en Suisse ? je suis toujours perdu avec les changes !



en Suisse


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2005)

maczeage a dit:
			
		

> en Suisse


Merci, je prend du liquide !


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

*Co-voiturage Paris

Vendredi 18 mars


Nous prenons en charge le minibus entre 17h30 et 18h00.

1er regroupement entre 18h00 et 19h30, porte Maillot 

A partir de 19h30, il sera possible, au cas le cas de faire un ramassage dans l'axe Paris-ouest => Est- sud IdF ​ *

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Cillian
- slug
- Spyro

*2 places libres *
-
-


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2005)

Les Parisiens arrivent samedi matin à Villars, assez tôt dans la matinée. Pour les autres qui viennent depuis le vendredi soir, vous comptiez arriver à quelle heure? Les Grenoblois notamment, et les autres aussi?


----------



## Balooners (14 Mars 2005)

Bon, il y a la Chag qui passe ce soir chez moi, ensuite on appel Taho! puis on te dit ça le plus vite possible


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2005)

De mon coté, je peux maintenant affirmer que j'arriverai samedi matin, le programme de vendredi soir s'annonçant long et chargé en ce qui me concerne :love:
Je pense arriver en fin de matinée, pour l'apéro


----------



## nektarfl (14 Mars 2005)

*Co-voiturage Paris

Vendredi 18 mars


Nous prenons en charge le minibus entre 17h30 et 18h00.

1er regroupement entre 18h00 et 19h30, porte Maillot 

A partir de 19h30, il sera possible, au cas le cas de faire un ramassage dans l'axe Paris-ouest => Est- sud IdF ​ *

*Liste mini-bus :  *
- golf
- minigolf
- Lemmy
- macinside
- Cillian
- slug
- Spyro

*2 places libres *
-
-

Et oui, malheureusement, je me vois dans l'obligation de confirmer ma non-venue cette année, ma sciatique me rappelant encore régulièrement à l'ordre   ...  Désolé Golf, on en avait parlé au tel, mais aujourd'hui, je suis obligé de m'incliner devant mon manque d'état physique.
Edit: Spyro, j'ai oublié de te dire que tu n'as pas pris la bonne liste à jour avant d'en changer les couleurs


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il y a la Chag qui passe ce soir chez moi, ensuite on appel Taho! puis on te dit ça le plus vite possible



Bon je viens d'avoir Madame Chag au tel et c'est tendu, il faut encore que je négocie (la tune  )


----------



## Balooners (14 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens d'avoir Madame Chag au tel et c'est tendu, il faut encore que je négocie (la tune  )


 pour toi ou pour elle ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 
- Silvia et Paul.


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 3 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi à confirmer)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )
- iMax (en principe)

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> pour toi ou pour elle ?



Elle c'est sur que non mais pour moi c'est tendu  faut qu'on fasse un budget.


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Elle c'est sur que non mais pour moi c'est tendu  faut qu'on fasse un budget.



Il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence entre le Grenoble-Paris (62 Euros) et le Lausanne-Paris (67 Euros). Comme il faut que je rentre de toutes façons, on va dire 5 Euros de budget   

A combien sont les forfaits chez vous?
Pour la bouffe il faut qu'on parte de quelle base?


----------



## maczeage (15 Mars 2005)

je peux plus venir , je viens d apprendre que je bosse samedi 


AAHH , FAIS CH...........


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence entre le Grenoble-Paris (62 Euros) et le Lausanne-Paris (67 Euros). Comme il faut que je rentre de toutes façons, on va dire 5 Euros de budget
> 
> A combien sont les forfaits chez vous?
> Pour la bouffe il faut qu'on parte de quelle base?



pour les forfaits, *c'est ici*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

l'entrée des bars est gratuite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'entrée des bars est gratuite



la sortie aussi: on te porte


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2005)

question à la con encore, je n'ai pas de matériel pour les raquettes (en espérant que je ne sois pas le seul à vouloir en faire), y'a de quoi louer sur place ?


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2005)

maczeage a dit:
			
		

> je peux plus venir , je viens d apprendre que je bosse samedi


 On te garde une part de neige, une part de fondue et un bock 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> question à la con encore, je n'ai pas de matériel pour les raquettes (en espérant que je ne sois pas le seul à vouloir en faire), y'a de quoi louer sur place ?


Pas de pb de ce côté là


----------



## deadel (15 Mars 2005)

comme dans toute bonne station des Alpes Vaudoises ou Valaisannes, si tu trouves un endroit où louer des skis ou un snowboard, une paire de raquettes et un bâton (de ski, par ex.) tu trouveras !!!!
prends des TSL 8une des meilleures marques de raquettes.....

un peu de courage et bonne découverte !


----------



## iMax (15 Mars 2005)

Je remonte le machin, que j'actualise par la même occasion :love:





​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- maczeage
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 
- Silvia et Paul.


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 2 places (départ le samedi matin 8h)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- maczeage 
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )


*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- Maczeage
- supermoquette
- iMax (2 places dans la bagnole au départ de Lausanne vers 8h)

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2005)

deadel a dit:
			
		

> comme dans toute bonne station des Alpes Vaudoises ou Valaisannes, si tu trouves un endroit où louer des skis ou un snowboard, une paire de raquettes et un bâton (de ski, par ex.) tu trouveras !!!!
> prends des TSL 8une des meilleures marques de raquettes.....
> 
> un peu de courage et bonne découverte !


Heuuu, Bonjour :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

deadel a dit:
			
		

> comme dans toute bonne station des Alpes Vaudoises ou Valaisannes, si tu trouves un endroit où louer des skis ou un snowboard, une paire de raquettes et un bâton (de ski, par ex.) tu trouveras !!!!
> prends des TSL 8une des meilleures marques de raquettes.....
> un peu de courage et bonne découverte !


`



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu, Bonjour :rateau:




   

faut pas en vouloir à mon jeune camarade: il est un peu timide   

salut: ça boume ?


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas en vouloir à mon jeune camarade: il est un peu timide


Ah mon brave, même en Suisse la politesse se perd


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Je remonte le machin, que j'actualise par la même occasion puisque iMax sait pas le faire 
Mouarfff...
A condition de ne pas oublier les balises 





​ 




*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- chagregel
- Macounette
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 
- Silvia et Paul.
- maczeage


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- Balooners : 1 place
- Taho! : 3 voire 4 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 2 places (départ le samedi matin 8h)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K
- Macounette (C'est tout bon, on s'arrange encore pour l'heure... JK:love: )


*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- supermoquette
- iMax (2 places dans la bagnole au départ de Lausanne vers 8h)

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (16 Mars 2005)

Bon Webo, petite info.

J'ai appelé Taho! Pour lui pas de soucis on se retrouve vers 18h, vendredi soir, mais le problème vient de l'autre énergumène il est encore indécis sur sa venue. :mouais: Tu y crois ça !! Il se tâte qu'il me dit :affraid: Madame ne sait pas quoi faire  Il veut venir, mais sa conscience le titille  Enfin bon, je lui téléphone tout à l'heure et je te dis tous les détails sur notre venue. Mais je pense théoriquement, que nous devrions arriver aux alentours des 21h environ, à confirmer.


----------



## maczeage (16 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On te garde une part de neige, une part de fondue et un bock



merci


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2005)

L'autre jour j'appelle l'énergumène en question pour parler de PG4. 

« Greg ? Je te déranges ? »
« Non, non, je suis au téléphone avec ma copine... »

Elle appréciera ! 

En espérant qu'il se bouge avant 21 h !

Enfin, suis-je le seul à faire de la raquette ? Je suis très nul en ski !


----------



## Balooners (16 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, suis-je le seul à faire de la raquette ? Je suis très nul en ski !



Je suis une vraie bille en Tennis


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2005)

Bon, une pétanque alors, ça dit quelqu'un ? 
Faut prévoir un cochonnet parce que dans la neige... Imaginez le délire : pointer dans le cratère laissé par une boule !


----------



## Balooners (16 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut prévoir un cochonnet parce que dans la neige... Imaginez le délire



On a les Testicules de La Chag, tout va bien on est sauvés !! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2005)

s'il vient !  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Mars 2005)

Alors j'ai fait mes comptes ce matin et je ne voix pas trop comment je vais faire pour financer l'AES, je sais que j'aurais du y réfléchir avant mais j'ai fait une t'ite folie la semaine dernière avec le Powerbook et... J'ai plus une tune.

Désolé a ceux qui comptaient sur ma présence, pensez que je suis bien dégoûté et que si j'étais riche... Arf :rose:

A +  

Greg


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2005)

A mon tour de déclarer forfait  je suis vraiment désolée mais vendredi je dois me rendre à Zurich pour une consultation médicale. Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va me prendre ni si je rentre tout de suite à la maison... et depuis Zurich ça fait un peu loin.

Désolée pour cette défection de dernière minute :rose: et amusez-vous bien tous


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 
- Silvia et Paul.
- maczeage
- chagregel
- Macounette

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 2 places (départ le samedi matin 8h)
- J_K: 2 places (départ le vendredi en fin d'après-midi)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Taho!
- Balooners
- J_K

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- supermoquette
- iMax (2 places dans la bagnole au départ de Lausanne vers 8h)

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai fait mes comptes ce matin et je ne voix pas trop comment je vais faire pour financer l'AES, je sais que j'aurais du y réfléchir avant mais j'ai fait une t'ite folie la semaine dernière avec le Powerbook et... J'ai plus une tune.
> 
> Désolé a ceux qui comptaient sur ma présence, pensez que je suis bien dégoûté et que si j'étais riche... Arf :rose:


Toi, je descendrai bientôt spécialement à Grenoble pour une vivisection de ta personne avec Baloon et Taho 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour de déclarer forfait  je suis vraiment désolée mais vendredi je dois me rendre à Zurich pour une consultation médicale. Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va me prendre ni si je rentre tout de suite à la maison... et depuis Zurich ça fait un peu loin.
> 
> Désolée pour cette défection de dernière minute :rose: et amusez-vous bien tous


  Et m..d.   
On relancera bientôt les minisÆS Vaudoises et tu te vengeras [sans oublier de convoquer le belge]


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, suis-je le seul à faire de la raquette ? Je suis très nul en ski !


Non, non, je t'accompagnerai :rateau:
Et puis, avec 2 ou 3 verres d'antigel dans la cafetière on devrait arriver à faire tenir le Macloud sur des raquettes


----------



## Spyro (16 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour de déclarer forfait  je suis vraiment désolée mais vendredi je dois me rendre à Zurich pour une consultation médicale. Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va me prendre ni si je rentre tout de suite à la maison... et depuis Zurich ça fait un peu loin.
> 
> Désolée pour cette défection de dernière minute :rose: et amusez-vous bien tous














s'pas jsute


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour de déclarer forfait  je suis vraiment désolée mais vendredi je dois me rendre à Zurich pour une consultation médicale. Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va me prendre ni si je rentre tout de suite à la maison... et depuis Zurich ça fait un peu loin.
> 
> Désolée pour cette défection de dernière minute :rose: et amusez-vous bien tous



Quel dommage, trois annulation à trois jours du départ... Nous boirons plusieurs verres à votre santé !


----------



## Balooners (16 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage, trois annulation à trois jours du départ... Nous boirons plusieurs verres à votre santé !


 On boira surtout leurs verres


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je t'accompagnerai :rateau:
> Et puis, avec 2 ou 3 verres d'antigel dans la cafetière on devrait arriver à faire tenir le Macloud sur des raquettes


Des raquettes ?? y a pas de neige sur les trotoirs du village


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

Mouarfff...
On te laissera fumer la neige, promis


----------



## Balooners (16 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> On te laissera fumer la neige, promis



Ca se snif plutôt, non ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2005)

la poudreuse ? se sniffer ? chacun son truc


----------



## J_K (16 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes...

Villars-sur-Ollon dans les Alpes Vaudoises *

Le programme by Sylko (Béni soit-il !) 




​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf 
- minigolf
- Mitch 
- WebO
- supermoquette
- J_K
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- iMax
- Docmib
- Lemmy
- Dudu 
- Veejee
- Balooners 
- Sylko
- macinside 
- Cillian
- Taho!
- Slug
- Spyro

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- Denis 
- geoff rowley 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- oupsy 
- Nektarfl
- Fabienr 
- Silvia et Paul.
- maczeage
- chagregel
- Macounette

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ 
_Au départ de Paris :_
- minibus : restent 2 places

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- iMax: 2 places (départ le samedi matin 8h)
- J_K: 3 places (départ le vendredi soir vers 21h)

_Au départ de Genève :_
- Mitch avec 3 places (si j'enlève le siège bébé)


_________________________________________

*Estimation des arrivées*​ 
*Vendredi soir* 
- Balooners & Taho! à Vevey

*Samedi matin, midi* 
- minibus de Paris : très tôt le matin
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Mitch 
- supermoquette
- iMax
- J_K

*Samedi après-midi, soir* 
-

*Dimanche matin*
-

*Ne sait pas encore*
- Veejee (je viens c'est sûr mais je sais pas encore si c'est le samedi ou le dimanche. Pas possible tout le week-end par contre 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (16 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, suis-je le seul à faire de la raquette ? Je suis très nul en ski !



Bonsoir, 

Je n'en ai jamais fait et justement je me laisserai bien tenter aussi!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'en ai jamais fait et justement je me laisserai bien tenter aussi!



Pareil. Je risque bien de vous suivre en raquettes.  Cette année, il y a assez de neige.


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

N'oublie pas le tonnelet ...et les pailles :rateau:​


----------



## iMax (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. Je risque bien de vous suivre en raquettes.  Cette année, il y a assez de neige.



Hein ?!? Pas de ski ?? T'es fou


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?!? Pas de ski ?? T'es fou



On verra sur place.  Je prends malgré tout mes lattes.


----------



## iMax (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On verra sur place.  Je prends malgré tout mes lattes.



Sage décision 

Et si on faisait du toboggan aussi, comme on aurait du le faire l'année dernière ? 

Plus de détails à venir....


----------



## Mitch (17 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sage décision
> 
> Et si on faisait du toboggan aussi, comme on aurait du le faire l'année dernière ?
> 
> Plus de détails à venir....



je m'inscrit pour le tobogganing !!!





pour le moment il est encore ouvert.....


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes dans les Alpes Vaudoises...*


*En attente de nouvelles de Sylko :rateau:

D'autres infos suivent...*​


----------



## iMax (17 Mars 2005)

Et y'aura du WiFi ? :rateau:


----------



## J_K (17 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et y'aura du WiFi ? :rateau:




Oui???? Hein, hein? dites nous....


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mars 2005)

Hello!

Nous, avec le Squal, on monte pour la demi-journée de 11h30. Donc, si vous êtes là à 10h à la gare, on se verra, sinon, on se retrouve le soir.

Question: il est où à leysin le dortoir? Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a des places de pour les tutures?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Sur les pistes... dans la neige...​
Je serai à la gare à Vevey (en compagnie de Balooners et Taho!) dès 10 heures samedi matin pour vous accueillir.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Nous, avec le Squal, on monte pour la demi-journée de 11h30. Donc, si vous êtes là à 10h à la gare, on se verra, sinon, on se retrouve le soir.
> 
> Question: il est où à leysin le dortoir? Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a des places de pour les tutures?


je serai là a 10h avec mon fouet


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2005)

question golf, faut toujours venir avec son duvet ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question golf, faut toujours venir avec son duvet ?


Et d'ailleurs, histoire de rien oublier, on emporte quoi ?
Moi j'avais juste prévu de prendre ma kaskette


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question golf, faut toujours venir avec son duvet ?



Ben tu peux aussi prendre ton sac de couchage, c'est plus pratique qu'un duvet


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux aussi prendre ton sac de couchage, c'est plus pratique qu'un duvet



je pensais t'y déposer délicatement dedans :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question golf, faut toujours venir avec son duvet ?



lui, c'est la barbe  :rateau:


_à son age le duvet n'est plus qu'un vieux souvenir..._


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pensais t'y déposer délicatement dedans :rose:



Sais-tu Mackie que Leysin fut un lieu de vacances/colonies pour bon nombre de jeunes filles arrivant droit de Belgique et des Pays-Bas? Chaque saison, les autocars déversaient leur lot de jeunes filles sous l'½il et la latte attentive des moniteurs de ski, tous prêts à leur donner quelques leçons de glisse. Tout ce petit monde logeait à l'Hôtel de la reine Fabiola. Je crois savoir que ça n'est plus le cas.

ça fais rêver non Mackie, non?... Cyril pourra te donner des tuyaux.  

Leysin fut aussi un lieu où l'on soignait les tuberculeux au début du siècle... moins intéressant je te l'accorde.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Leysin fut aussi un lieu où l'on soignait les tuberculeux au début du siècle... moins intéressant je te l'accorde.


finalement je vais rester manger


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu Mackie que Leysin fut un lieu de vacances/colonies pour bon nombre de jeunes filles arrivant droit de Belgique et des Pays-Bas? Chaque saison, les autocars déversaient leur lot de jeunes filles sous l'½il et la latte attentive des moniteurs de ski, tous prêts à leur donner quelques leçons de glisse. Tout ce petit monde logeait à l'Hôtel de la reine Fabiola. Je crois savoir que ça n'est plus le cas.



a les petites wallonnes :love:


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005  *​

Euh... Me revoilà et c'est bien à Villars.  :rose: 

Désolé de ma longue absence. Je vous raconterais tout ça.   

Voici déjà un plan ci-dessous, afin de situer un peu les différents lieux.

Ce qui est vraiment impératif. C'est un matelas gonflable, ou un matelas mousse, style camping et bien sûr votre sac de couchage. Pour ceux qui n'en dispose pas, vous pouvez vous en procurer dans un magasin qui est situé non loin de la deuxième sortie d'autoroute. Sortie Monthey. C'est l'Athleticum à Collombey. 

Les prix sont plus que corrects. 10 euros pour un matelas mousse. 30 euros pour un sac de couchage.  Ah, j'oubliais, une lampe de poche ne sera pas de trop.

Nous allons dormir dans un chalet d'alpage, au confort, hum ...rudimentaire. 
Il offre des avantages. Vous ne payerez rien et se situe sur les pistes. Donc pas besoin de payer deux fois la montée en train à crémaillère.

Le parking se situe à côté du centre sportif. 

 Il se trouve également à 50 mètres de l'arrêt pour le train à crémaillère qui nous amène sur les pistes.




Nous pouvons nous donner rendez-vous sur ce parking. Vous n'aurez qu'à suivre les panneaux «Centre sportif». C'est également dans ce centre que vous pourrez prendre votre douche, avant votre départ, dimanche.



​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Me revoilà et c'est bien à Villars.  :rose:
> 
> Désolé de ma longue absence. Je vous raconterais tout ça.



Tiens... Un Sylko...  :love:  





  On attend la suite des infos. 

Un sac de couchage et matelas ok pour moi. Bon, finalement pas de petites wallonnes, Mackie. Quoique.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

tonnelet prêt mais j'hésite a le remplir avec de la williamine ou du jäggermeister 


question : y a assez d'oxygène pour un fumeur comme moi là-haut ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est vraiment impératif. C'est un matelas gonflable, ou un matelas mousse, style camping et bien sûr votre sac de couchage. Nous allons tous dormir dans un chalet d'alpage au confort, hum rudimentaire.



   C'est maintenant que tu le dis ! parce que j'ai pas ça en stock et c'est un peu tard maintenant !  

Pas grave, je dormirais à la dure !


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tonnelet prêt mais j'hésite a le remplir avec de la williamine ou du jäggermeister
> 
> 
> question : y a assez d'oxygène pour un fumeur comme moi là-haut ?



C'est pas l'Himalaya. C'est à 1800 mètres.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que tu le dis ! parce que j'ai pas ça en stock et c'est un peu tard maintenant !
> 
> Pas grave, je dormirais à la dure !


vais voir mon stock vu que je dors pas avec vous


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que tu le dis ! parce que j'ai pas ça en stock et c'est un peu tard maintenant !
> 
> Pas grave, je dormirais à la dure !


Je suis et je relance de 1


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

pas de désespoir je pense qu'on va pouvoir trouver une soluce


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que tu le dis ! parce que j'ai pas ça en stock et c'est un peu tard maintenant !
> 
> Pas grave, je dormirais à la dure !



Je dois avoir un, voire deux, matelas gonflables en stock. Par contre pour les gonfler, je suis plus certain d'avoir la pompe. 

Je regarde.


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir un, voire deux, matelas gonflables en stock. Par contre pour les gonfler, je suis plus certain d'avoir la pompe.
> 
> Je regarde.



J'en ai trois à disposition, également.


----------



## Cillian (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, 

Pour le sac de couchage c'est ok. Pour le matelas je crois qu'il est resté en Bretagne.
Ca risque de faire un juste pour aller le chercher et vous retrouver demain matin 

À moins qu' il ne me reste un vieux vieux vieuuuux machin au grenier.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

Si vous faisiez une liste de ce qu'il manque ?  avec des nombres (enfin des chiffres ce serait mieux ) c'est plus facile


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faisiez une liste de ce qu'il manque ?  avec des nombres (enfin des chiffres ce serait mieux ) c'est plus facile




*Webo* vient avec *deux matelas* et une *pompe*: un gonflable et un matelas simple de camping. J'ai peut-être encore un troisième matelas, mais pas certain.


----------



## Taho! (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - OK
Bières - A acheter
Francs Suisses - A la frontière
Rechanges - OK
Clopes - OK
Bonne humeur - OK
iPod - OK
iBook - En attente
Matelas - 0
Elixir - OK
Capotes - « Est-ce bien raisonnable ? »
Raquettes - A louer
Coussin - Me demerderait
Teddy Bear - OK
Doudou - J'ai plus l'âge

Je crois que la liste est complète me concernant


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - 0 :rateau:
Matelas - 0 :rateau:
 Bières - Beuuuuurk
Francs Suisses - On verra bien
Rechanges - OK
Clopes - Beuuuuurk, z'avez pas intérêt à m'enfumer sinon je fais fondre la neige  
Bonne humeur - on verra  
iPod - OK
iBook - Dans mes rêves
APN - Yep _(mais bon c'est pas une rolls hein)_
Racket - À la sortie du lycée
Coussin - Me demerderai*
NOUNOURS - Non il est pas du voyage 
LEGOs - OK 

Je crois que la liste est complète me concernant

_* c'est pas compliqué le futur à la 1er personne du singulier, on met rien, pas de s pas de t_​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

Et oubliez pas vot' passeport/ou carte d'identité...


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

Les images des webcams où nous serons, ce week-end, à Bretaye. Réactualisées toutes les minutes.


----------



## Balooners (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - Je ne suis pas sûr  Faut que je regarde
Bières - A acheter
Francs Suisses - A la frontière
Rechanges - OK
Clopes - Pas encore OK
Bonne humeur - OK
iPod - OK
PowerBook - Ok mais Batterie quasi HS
Matelas - idem Sac de couchage
Elixir - Taho! s'en occupe 
Appareil photo - Indispensable
Raquettes - A louer
Coussin - M'en fout
Teddy Bear - Pareil
Doudou - J'ai plus l'âge (moi non plus)
CD - Ok
iTrip - OK
Vignette Suisse - Ok
Pour le reste, faut voir  pas encore tout préparé


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que tu le dis ! parce que j'ai pas ça en stock et c'est un peu tard maintenant !
> 
> Pas grave, je dormirais à la dure !



J'ai quelques matelas en mousse, je peux t'en preter un si tu veux...


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - A mon chalet  JK, tu me prète celui que tu m'avais prété à Grenoble ?
Bières - A acheter (Hélvetia de la Coop, gamme prix garantie. Super benchmark. Bonne, patriotique et pas chère  )
Francs Suisses - 
Rechanges - OK
Clopes - Ne fume pas 
Bonne humeur - OK
iPod - OK
PowerBook - OK
Matelas - 2 ou 3 dispos
Elixir - ?
Appareil photo - EOS 300D, 2 accus chargés à bloc, 1x 512Mo + 1x 256Mo, ça devrait suffire 
Raquettes - Non, mais ça va pas ? 
Ski - Porte-ski magnétique sur le toit et hop :love:
Coussin - M'en fout
Teddy Bear - Pareil
Doudou - N'en a jamais eu
CD - Ok
iTrip - S'en fout. J'ai le lecteur CD dans la bagnole, moi 
Vignette Suisse - 
Pour le reste, faut voir  pas encore tout préparé - Idem


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

Pour les amateurs de raquettes, il y a des itinéraires sympas.


----------



## Taho! (18 Mars 2005)

Elixir n'est pas un alcool maison, mais ceci


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

Oups... Le magasin que je vous avais indiqué sera fermé, demain. Il se trouve en Valais et dans les cantons catholiques, c'est un jour férié. (Saint-Joseph)   

Je vous en conseille donc un autre. La Migros qui se trouve à 400 mètres de la sortie d'autoroute d'Aigle.  Il est situé à côté du Centre Mondial du Cyclisme. 





Vous pourrez vous approvisionner en victuailles et en boissons à prix raisonnables. Vous trouverez des matelas gonflables et des sacs de couchage, à prix quasi identiques que ceux pratiqués au précédent magasin cité.


----------



## Cillian (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - OK
Matelas - OK 
Bières - À acheter sur place. 
Chocolats - idem bières. :love:
Francs Suisses - OK
Rechanges - OK
Lampe torche - OK
Clopes - Ne fume plus (et c'est pas plus mal  )
Bonne humeur - OK
iPod - y a pas.
PowerBook - y a pas non plus.
G4 - Reste sur place, trop lourd!  
Appareil photo - E 300, 2 accus chargés à bloc, 1x 512Mo, ça devrait aller aussi 
Raquettes - À louer sur place. 
Ski - Bin non! y a les raquettes 
Coussin - Si reste de la place dans le sac. 
Teddy Bear - Voir iPod et PowerBook
Doudou - Refiler à p'tite s½ur qui l'a gardé depuis.

Pour le reste on verra au fur et à mesure de la journée.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Appareil photo - E 300, 2 accus chargés à bloc, 1x 512Mo, ça devrait aller aussi
> Raquettes - À louer sur place.



je l'ai pas encore essayer celui  tu prete ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

Sac de couchage - OK
Matelas - j'ai pas :rateau:
Bières - À acheter sur place. 
Chocolats - idem bières. :love:
Francs Suisses - je change sur place
Rechanges - OK
Lampe torche - niet - vision nocturne :love:
Clopes - Ne fume pas)
Bonne humeur - OK
iPod - y a pas.
PowerBook - chargé
 Appareil photo - EOS 300D avec 50 1,8 et ixus 400
Raquettes - À louer sur place. 
Ski - Bin non! y a les raquettes 
Coussin - Si reste de la place dans le sac. 
Teddy Bear - voir doudou
Doudou - recherche jolie suissesse :love:


----------



## golf (18 Mars 2005)

On peut pas s'absenter un demie-journée sans qu'il y ait le bazar :mouais:   :rateau:    :rose: 
Content que tu aies retrouvé le chemin des forums, Sylko :love: 








*Week-end du samedi 19 et dimanche 20 mars 2005 

Au pays des vaches violettes dans les Alpes Vaudoises...


Les Rendez-Vous du samedi 19 mars : 

=> 1er RV entre 10h  et 10h20 [impérativement] : place de la gare à Vevey...  








=> 2ème RV à 12h : à Villars... * 


			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le parking se situe à côté du centre sportif.
> 
> Nous pouvons nous donner rendez-vous sur ce parking. Vous n'aurez qu'à suivre les panneaux «Centre sportif».


"D" : Centre Sportif / Tennis : le parking est à coté
"E" : Gare du train à crémaillère


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

pour les clopes pas la peine de les emporter en suisse
le marlboro coutent environ 3¤50 contre 5¤ en france

attention on a plus droit a sortir de la suisse une cartouche
mais 4 paquets maxi

pour l'oreiller : enroulez votre gros pull, ça fera l'affaire pour une nuit   


sinon ... *bon we a tous !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps : pour qui le passeport ne devait pas etre valable pour le sejour en suisse
(tout depend de la nationalité) dites aux douanier que vous transitez vers l'italie


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

Un plan pour vous rendre au parking. Suivre le trait rouge.   





Pour les non-skieurs, le billet de train aller et retour est à 23 francs suisses.

*Qui glisse et qui fait de la bronzette.* 

*Ski ou snowboard* 
Sylko

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*


----------



## Cillian (18 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pas encore essayer celui  tu prete ? :rateau:



Pourquoi pas ? Je découvre aussi, c'est mon premier et ça fait tout juste un mois que je l'ai.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

*Qui skie et qui ne skie pas.* 

*Ski* 

 - Sylko
 - Lemmy
 - 
 - 

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

 - 
 - 
 - 
 -


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

A propos de bronzette...

Attention au coup de lune. Rajouter sur votre liste: crème solaire et lunettes à soleil.   

Et si il y a encore des amateurs pour nous rejoindre. Vous savez où nous trouver. Il y a encore de la place dans le «dortoir». 

Plus on sera de fous et moins il fera froid.


----------



## golf (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf


----------



## Cillian (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)
- Cillian

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf
- macinside ( a voir)

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)
- macinside ( a voir)

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)
- Cillian

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf
- macloud (physique du dessous de bière avec golf)


----------



## Balooners (18 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf
- Balooners

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)
- Cillian
- Balooners 

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf
- macloud (physique du dessous de bière avec golf)
- Balooners (ch'ui méga polyvalent  )


----------



## Balooners (18 Mars 2005)

Ch'ui sûr d'avoir oublié quelques chose  :mouais: ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ch'ui sûr d'avoir oublié quelques chose  :mouais: ...




- trousse toilette : brosse a dents , dentifrice, rasoir , savon , creme solaire,  tampax pour les filles

- slip , pull , jean ,casquette , escharpe ,lunette soleil

- passeport ,  aspirine

- la tete 

liste eventuellement a completer


----------



## sylko (18 Mars 2005)

La webcam d'où on vous fera un p'tit coucou samedi soir ou plus tard dans la nuit suivant la tournure de celle-ci. On vous indiquera à quelle heure. 

L'image est réactualisée toutes les minutes.

Préparez-vous à faire des copies d'écran. Ca promet de ne pas être triste.  

L'adresse à placer dans vos signets.  >> http://138.188.193.247/depose/bretaye1.jpg


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

j'arrive !!!!


----------



## katelijn (18 Mars 2005)

Excellent week-end a toutes et tous! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Soyez prudent sur la route ... ( oubliez la machine à café)  
On peut avoir des cours de géopysique par Macluod par correspondance? 
Sylko, on attend ton reportage!!!


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2005)

et on attend les photos avec impatience   faites-en tout plein, de quoi faire regretter encore plus ceux qui n'ont pas pu venir :love:


----------



## Taho! (19 Mars 2005)

un gros bouh ! à chagregel parce qu'il n'est pas venu (message écris depuis Vevey)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

[Edit]Baloo me fait remarquer que j'avais écris _depsui_, mais c'est la faute à l'absinthe de la Squal...[/Edit]


----------



## Taho! (19 Mars 2005)

*Ski ou snowboard* 

- Sylko
- WebO (samedi peut-être, et dimanche certain)
- Lemmy
- minigolf
- Balooners

*Raquettes, luge, sac poubelle ou autre moyen de transport...*

- WebO (aussi intéressé)
- Cillian
- Balooners 
- Mackie qu'a rien suivi !
- Taho! bien sur !

*Cours de géophysique du globe par Macloud*

- golf
- macloud (physique du dessous de bière avec golf)
- Balooners (ch'ui méga polyvalent  )


*Ceux qui ne viennent pas pour raison de budget

* - Chagregel


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2005)

Une pensée pour ceux qui sont sur la route entre Paris et Vevey en ce moment.   On a passé une chouette soirée chez Pitchoune et LeSqual en compagnie de la Baloonette et Taho!...  

PS: alors cette absinthe?


----------



## iTof (19 Mars 2005)

bonne AES à vous !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2005)

p'tetre que j'aurais pas du faire la bombe hier soir


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2005)

Bonne AES !    :love:


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tetre que j'aurais pas du faire la bombe hier soir



Pas grave, tu la referas ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, tu la referas ce soir.


.malheureusemen t'as eu raison 

ptain excellente aes sylko vous attend avec saucisses binches blanc et gruyère direct, imax se goure a chaque carrefour, endroit magnifique, purée ça ma fait mal de pas rster le soir   

et mackie tel le foehnix a mille km/h quivous éclate des skis comme pas permi   

si je retrouve mon cerveau j'y retourne


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

finalement non déjà qu'hier j'étaios pas beau a voir mais là je vous dis pas  tiens vais réveiller le colloc qui dort tout habillé devant la tv qui passe la messe


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

sylko a tout prévu pour les posteurs du Bar


----------



## chagregel (20 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> un gros bouh ! à chagregel parce qu'il n'est pas venu (message écris depuis Vevey)
> 
> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> [Edit]Baloo me fait remarquer que j'avais écris _depsui_, mais c'est la faute à l'absinthe de la Squal...[/Edit]




     :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## sylko (20 Mars 2005)

Ben voilà, c'est déjà fini!   

Merci de vous être déplacé, de très loin pour certains. J'espère que vous avez eu autant de plaisir que moi.

Le temps était superbe. 

Je profite pour remercier Guido (mon ami guide qui vient de s'envoler pour gravir le Kilimandjaro, avec des élèves d'un collège de Villars) C'est lui qui nous a mis à disposition les locaux. Les charmants voisins qui nous ont offert le café et l'électricité pour recharger toutes les batteries. Sans oublier mes potes Jimmy et Florence du restaurant du col de Bretaye pour l'excellente fondue et pour le motoneige.  
Ah oui, il y a encore Jacques Villeneuve a qui nous avons emprunté les trois buches pour soutenir le grill.  Merci Villo  

Les premières photos devraient suivre dans la soirée.


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, c'est déjà fini!
> 
> Merci de vous être déplacé, de très loin pour certains. J'espère que vous avez eu autant de plaisir que moi.
> 
> ...



Et surtout merci à toi, Sylko pour l'organisation. C'était super. La prochaine fois, on reste dormir (désolée, mais bon, petit contre-temps féminin on dira). Et aussi, la prochaine fois, on fait la fête avec Jacques Villeneuve! 

Mes photos suivront le week-end prochain je pense!

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## LeSqual (20 Mars 2005)

Merci à Toi Sylko!!!!!!    :love:    

Et vive le sang sur la tete des gens!!!!  :sick: 


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!

PROUT PROUT!!


ET VIVE LA BIüRWE (BIERE)   :rateau:  :sleep: 

AU liT


----------



## LeSqual (20 Mars 2005)

HOP!!! on peut flooder!!! (le golf est au volant) :rateau:

Mais Webo, lui, est rentré...


----------



## LeSqual (20 Mars 2005)

Ben oui quoi.... ?!?


Faut pas perdre les bonnes habitudes!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (20 Mars 2005)

je vous aimes TOUSE (tous et toutes)    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iMax (20 Mars 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> HOP!!! on peut flooder!!! (le golf est au volant) :rateau:



Hé, pas con  

On va y penser 

Ah, quel bonheur de prendre une bonne douche chaude (et de se bruler avec ces p**** de coups de soleil  ) et de pouvoir dormir dans un bon lit douillet :rateau:

Merci encore à Sylvain pour cette formidable SAES ainsi qu'à tout les participants, d'etre venu parfois de très loin et pour avoir contribué à faire de cette AES un inoubliable moment 

Je trie mes photos et je lance l'upload dans la soirée, le lien suivra


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, c'est déjà fini!
> 
> Merci de vous être déplacé, de très loin pour certains. J'espère que vous avez eu autant de plaisir que moi.
> 
> ...


tu as été épatant ! un pur moment de plaisir pour ma part avec des posteurs que je connaissais pas encore, dont mackie :love: et vieux râleur 

bon ok j'arrête de poster des conneries y a lesqual pour ça


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je vous aimes TOUSE (tous et toutes)    :love:  :love:  :love:


tu m'ôtes les "mots" de la bouche  :love:


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

Encore mille fois merci à Sylko! :love:

C'était vraiment génial, l'emplacement, les gens du resto, etc...


C'était une superbe ÆS, que dis-je, c'était une S'ÆS (-S- comme "superbe"). 
C'est bon je sors...


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

Ah!  J'oubliais, merci à Mackie, pour ses prestations de chant!  :love:  
La vidéo sera bientôt disponible... 


Du flood, mais quelle idée, et pendant que le patron est sur la route, vous abusez, non?


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

Non? Vous êtes sûrs?


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

Ah bon! Parce que moi je croyais que c'était un peu abuser, mais si vous dites que ce n'est pas le cas, alors ca change tout! 

Bonne route, golf!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2005)

De retour... les affaires de skis, entre autres, sont déjà rangées.   Magnifique week-end, temps superbe! Merci à Sylko, qui connaît décidément tout le monde à Villars (  ), pour la super-organisation!  Une pensée pour ceux qui sont encore sur la route en ce moment: les Parisiens et les Grenoblois... et Slug qui a en plus un avion à prendre.  :love: Bonne route!

Là... c'est plutôt... :sleep:  J'ai envie de dormir.  Enfin, les mots me manquent... Les photos suivront plus tard. 

Merci à tous!  

PS: Chag, tu nous a manquées...  :love:  :love: 

PS2: Viendez aux AES, les filles... là ça fait plutôt... MecGeneration...


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: Chag, tu nous a manquées...  :love:  :love:
> 
> PS2: Viendez aux AES, les filles... là ça fait plutôt... MecGeneration...



PS: Oui, Chag, tu nous a manqué... 

PS2: Merci pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> PS: Oui, Chag, tu nous a manqué...
> 
> PS2: Merci pour moi


bah t vachement bonne mais l'webo il modere et sait plus le plus important


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah t vachement bonne mais l'webo il modere et sait plus le plus important



Mackie a ton pass?... :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah t vachement bonne



Merci :rose:  :rose: 

PS: toi aussi, t'aurais dû remonter aujourd'hui!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:  :rose:
> 
> PS: toi aussi, t'aurais dû remonter aujourd'hui!


par respect je ne pouvais pas, j'ai fini dans un club rock c'est dire


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par respect je ne pouvais pas, j'ai fini dans un club rock c'est dire



Nous on a eu le Mackie-Disco...  :love: Il a revisité les 70' et 80'... avec un inédit de... :love: Je n'en dis pas plus.  La suite arrive. 

PS: on a perdu Mitch à la fin?


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: Chag, tu nous a manquées...  :love:  :love:


Ah bon ? rien que lui ?   



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS2: Viendez aux AES, les filles... là ça fait plutôt... MecGeneration...


Ben la prochaine fois je réfléchirai deux fois avant de dire non.  

On attend les photos avec impatience. :love:


----------



## iMax (20 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On attend les photos avec impatience. :love:



Ça y est, je viens de lancer l'upload des miennes :rateau:

Je vais me coucher, je vous donnerai l'adresse de l'album demain matin, lorsque l'upload sera terminé 

J'ai quelques heures de sommeil à ratraper...


----------



## iMax (20 Mars 2005)

Oups... J'ai parlé trop vite...   

Le serveur hébérgeant mes albums photos fait des siennes... Ah Linux...

Dans le meileur des cas, il sera rétabli demain, et dans le pire, dans trois semaines... 

Je vous tient au courant....

Bonne nuit à tout


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Bon voilà nous venons d'arriver, route sympatique.

Je tenais à remercier Sylko, pour avoir mené l'oranisation avec brio,  ce fût que du bonheur. Tout ce qui ne sont pas venus, savent pas ce qu'ils ont pu louper !! Ski, quasiment offert  Resto plus que sympa et l'accueil, hébergement Nickel, Luges d'enfer, trottinettes sur glace mémorable. Enfin bon, c'est long de tout raconter quand même mais en tout cas chapeau à tous les petits suisse si accueillants :love: pour les photos, j'essaye d'UP ça ce soir. Et encore merci à Pitchoune et au Squal de nous avoir hébergé Vendredi soir devant un film plus que d'actualité 

Magnifique AES


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ah!  J'oubliais, merci à Mackie, pour ses prestations de chant!  :love:
> La vidéo sera bientôt disponible...



Tu crois ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

pas mal ton avatar


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà nous venons d'arriver, route sympatique.
> 
> Je tenais à remercier Sylko, pour avoir mené l'oranisation avec brio,  ce fût que du bonheur. Tout ce qui ne sont pas venus, savent pas ce qu'ils ont pu louper !! Ski, quasiment offert  Resto plus que sympa et l'accueil, hébergement Nickel, Luges d'enfer, trottinettes sur glace mémorable. Enfin bon, c'est long de tout raconter quand même mais en tout cas chapeau à tous les petits suisse si accueillants :love: pour les photos, j'essaye d'UP ça ce soir. Et encore merci à Pitchoune et au Squal de nous avoir hébergé Vendredi soir devant un film plus que d'actualité
> 
> Magnifique AES



bon, je file au boulot, j'ai mal partout, je suis crevé  :rateau:


----------



## c-66 (21 Mars 2005)

Oui, merci beaucoup à Sylko pour cette organisation, j'ai passé un super moment hier après-midi, c'était court mais bon comme on dit 

Comme d'habitude super ambiance, plein de soleil, neige excellent, décidémment chaque années les SAES d'Hiver sont un excellent cru.

Partant pour celle de l'année prochaine aux Paccots ? Faut faire plus tôt car c'est plus bas donc moins de neige. Mes grands parents ont un chalet au départ des pistes, on pourrait tous y loger...


----------



## c-66 (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis crevé et j'ai pas partout :rateau:



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## c-66 (21 Mars 2005)

Et merci J_K pour le trajet jusqu'à Lausanne, difficile de passer en cinquième mais on est quand même arrivé


----------



## Mitch (21 Mars 2005)

Salut a tous et un grand merci a Monsieur... non monseigneur Sylko de Villard.... pour ce WE de toute beauté..... et puis il nous a gâter avec un temps plus que magnifique....

La route s'est superbement bien passé, mais la rentrée dans le garage a été plus laborieuse....... je n'avais plus les yeux en face des trous... et j'ai explosé le reto droit de la voiture....... mais bon ce n'est que matériel... et ca se change.....

Je réserve déjà ma place pour l'année prochaine aux Paccots.....

a bientôt a tous (et toutes)


----------



## Spyro (21 Mars 2005)

A y est chuis rentré 

:sleep:

:sleep:

:rateau:

(mais  quand même )


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> La route s'est superbement bien passé, mais la rentrée dans le garage a été plus laborieuse....... je n'avais plus les yeux en face des trous... et j'ai explosé le reto droit de la voiture....... mais bon ce n'est que matériel... et ca se change.....



Mdr...   Les AES doivent porter malheur aux rétros... Moi c'était le rétro gauche que j'avais pêté, ou plutôt que je m'étais fais pêter au retour de l'AES Suisse 2004...   :love: 

J'ai bien dormi là...


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Et voilà, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos, il y en a des bien sympatique 


C'est par ici


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos, il y en a des bien sympatique
> 
> 
> C'est par ici



Magnifique,  golf en train de ne pas modérer...  :love:


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos, il y en a des bien sympatique
> 
> 
> C'est par ici


ecoeurant   


nanh c'est pas vrai je ne suis pas jaloux nanh nanh c'est pas vrai   


(pff et mon burton alp qui se meurt dans le garage    )


de toute façon je m'en fous


----------



## J_K (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a eu le Mackie-Disco...  :love: Il a revisité les 70' et 80'... (...)



Simplement sublime!! :love:   Merci Herr Baloon pour l'encodage et l'hébergement! 




			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et merci J_K pour le trajet jusqu'à Lausanne, difficile de passer en cinquième mais on est quand même arrivé



Mais y'a vraiment pas de quoi, et tu sais pas le plus étrange encore... Je n'ai pas eu le moindre ennui avec depuis, je ne comprendrai jamais cette voiture!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique,  golf en train de ne pas modérer...  :love:



ce sont les cours de géophysique du globe blablaté par  Macloud
qui l'a mis dans cet etat ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

petit panorame de la suisse attention ça fait 1 mo


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, je viens de mettre en ligne les photos, il y en a des bien sympatique
> 
> 
> 
> C'est par ici


C'est vrai que c'est plus sympa que de passer une journée à l'hosto.   
 Bravo et merci pour ces belles photos.  Si vous saviez comme j'ai regretté de ne pas être venue :love: la prochaine fois, sûrement.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne. J'ai aussi une petite vidéo... faudra que je pense plus souvent à utiliser la fonction vidéo de mon Ixus 40.  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Mars 2005)

Bon ben moi j'en ai mis une poignée ici.
J'ai laissé les plus compromettantes de coté


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai qu'à part Pitchoune et Dominique, c'était vraiment MecGeneration, cette AES  
Bravo pour les photos.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

les cornichons :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2005)

Ca fait envie... J'aurais vraiment aimé être là.
 :rose:  




Mackie, j'adore tes lunettes!!!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait envie... J'aurais vraiment aimé être là.
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



je concurence webo


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je concurence webo



Sur la neige aussi?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sur la neige aussi?



j'ai parler de lunettes, pas de neige


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai parler de lunettes, pas de neige



J'avais bien compris.   Mais là, les lunettes jaunes sont sous plexiglas, au Swiss Museum de Zurich.   Je négocie pour agrandir la collection avec le bonnet de Paul. 

Tu nous suis Mackie?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous suis Mackie?



m'en parle pas, j'ai un de ces hématome au genoux gauche :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, j'ai un de ces hématome au genoux gauche :rateau:



Ah, t'as fait quoi?  :love: Faut revenir plus souvent.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

avouez ! vous y pensiez en dormant


----------



## Riggs (21 Mars 2005)

Bon bah toute la famille "Golf" est bien arrivée ce matin, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai du repartir aussitôt en cours avec mon beau bronzage (tout le monde a cru que j'avais fait des UV ce week-end) mais ce qu'ont fait mon père et Dominique seuls à la maison, je n'en ai aucune idée !    là je profite de ma pause pour poster, et je n'attends qu'une chose, la fin de la journée de cours pour plonger dans mon lit (pour changer de plonger dans la neige).

En tout cas, merci à vous tous, je passe à chaque fois d'excellents moment avec vous, et merci à Sylvain pour l'organisation.


Et vivement la prochaine S'ÆS !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

c'est un peu vache de se moquer de ceux qui ont raté le dernier télésiège


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu vache de se moquer de ceux qui ont raté le dernier télésiège



Tu crois pas si bien dire...    :love:


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, j'ai un de ces hématome au genoux gauche :rateau:



Oui, mais la levrette ça laisse des séquelles...


----------



## Riggs (21 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, j'ai un de ces hématome au genoux gauche :rateau:



Bienvenue au club ! Sauf que moi c'est pas au genou, mais à la fesse droite, j'arrive même plus à m'asseoir ! :rose:


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la levrette ça laisse des séquelles...



on a pas finit de t'entendre chanter


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Bon, remettons les choses dans l'ordre parce que là, c'est que du bordel 

D'abort s'était pas un Télésiège mais un téléski et s'était pour la bonne cause, (les clés du chalet) Et puis remonter une pente à pied avec des skis sur le dos c'est pas la mort quand même  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

remarque j'ai failli louper le dernier train


----------



## Riggs (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, remettons les choses dans l'ordre parce que là, c'est que du bordel
> 
> D'abort s'était pas un Télésiège mais un téléski et s'était pour la bonne cause, (les clés du chalet) Et puis remonter une pente à pied avec des skis sur le dos c'est pas la mort quand même  :casse:



c'est vrai, mais un snowboard sous un bras + une paire de ski dans l'autre, c'est déjà plus fatiguant...


----------



## Spyro (21 Mars 2005)

Y a un truc qui manque quand même c'est que personne n'a filmé la Squalopropulsion  :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc qui manque quand même c'est que personne n'a filmé la Squalopropulsion  :love: :love:


quand il s'0est pété la gueule en marchant ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, remettons les choses dans l'ordre parce que là, c'est que du bordel
> 
> D'abort s'était pas un Télésiège mais un téléski et s'était pour la bonne cause, (les clés du chalet) Et puis remonter une pente à pied avec des skis sur le dos c'est pas la mort quand même  :casse:



Y ceux qui ont du flair, et y a les autres...    Lemmy, si tu nous lis... :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2005)

première ÆS, une grand moment de bonheur, je voulais pas rentrer !
sont spaces les paneaux routiers suisses, on voit les directions au dernier moment... Et pas moyen de retrouver cette foutue autoroute !
Je m'inscris déjà pour 2006

Mackie, ton genoux te fait moins gémir ? Golf et Baloo, vous avez moins ronflé ? 

Trop de choses à dire en quelques minutes au boulot (pas le temps de regarder les photos...) et tant de bons souvenirs !

Merci encore à Sylko et heureux d'avoir vu tout le monde (Bouh ! à la chag !)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et pas moyen de retrouver cette foutue autoroute !



Bizarre...  Moi ça m'a fait pareil, mais c'était en sortant de Grenoble...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> première ÆS, une grand moment de bonheur, je voulais pas rentrer !
> sont spaces les paneaux routiers suisses, on voit les directions au dernier moment... Et pas moyen de retrouver cette foutue autoroute !
> Je m'inscris déjà pour 2006
> 
> ...


on s'en fout de chag toi au moins t'est marrant


----------



## chagregel (21 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (...) (Bouh ! à la chag !)



Mais... Euh.... Mais... Euh...


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Et puis, je vous explique pas, dans la voiture au retour on parlait avec l'accent Vaudois, sans forcément le vouloir, c'était à entendre


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Mars 2005)

Bon, ben c'était _monstre_ grandiose ! Un mega merci à Sylko, et à Golf, pour l'organisation !


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc qui manque quand même c'est que personne n'a filmé la Squalopropulsion  :love: :love:



Si nous parlons de la même chose, c'est infilmable sauf en infrarouge. j'y ai perso assisté dans une rue de Grenoble. Le Macadam fondu est un triste témoin de l'accident.

Un dégazage subit de 8 litres de bière par tous les échappements possibles. C'est monstrueux. Le Squale n'est plus identifiable : comme un dirigeable qui s'enflamme à l'atterrissage, une roue folle de feu d'artifice ou un gigantesque ver dont les orifices seraient dilatés bien au-delà du musculairement possible. Nombre de scientifiques ont tenté d'observer le phénomène de près. Ceux qui sont rentrés vivants et sans avoir perdu la raison parlent de phénomènes qui laissent sceptiques les membres de l'Académie. Il y est question de "porte ouverte sur l'enfer", de "vision affreuse d'un puits sans fond", de "four à pizza" ou "d'accélérateur de particules ouvert".


Ce qu'il y a de plus incroyable, c'est que son apparence redevient normale une fois l'explosion passée. Un zéphyr au bruit de clarinette tordue annonce la fin de l'ouragan et il regarde tout le monde en souriant, l'air angélique.


----------



## golf (21 Mars 2005)

Mouarfff...
Je viens enfin de *dormir*  :love: 
Allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai révé de radiateurs  :mouais:  :rateau: 

Après une route sans histoire, on a déposé chacun à sa destination, qui dans un bled ou mon repère fut un rond-point connu pour ses soutiens-gorges, qui chez Mickey, un autre à son métro pour la gare du nord et le dernier à son métro pour Orly    
On a été obligé  de laisser le Lemmy en consigne en Suisse   
Je le récupère à la prochaine miniÆS Vaudoise  :bebe:   

J'ai en stock, plus de 600 photos, je devrai arriver à en faire quelque chose mais il me faut un peu de temps.

Que du bonheur ces deux jours par un temps idyllique  :love:  :love: 

Le principe est donc déjà arrêté pour 2006, je vous attends en ces colonnes vers novembre pour la date de la S'ÆS 2006.


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Oui mais là, le problème c'est que la bière n'est pas en cause


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Mars 2005)

Bon, ben finalement, j'ai déjà mis mes photos en ligne


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Plus aucun doute, Pitchoune est bel et bien ma frangine...


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus aucun doute, Pitchoune est bel et bien ma frangine...



Précisons qu'il ne s'agissait nullement d'une mise en scène, mais bien d'une réaction naturelle et spontanée


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais... Euh.... Mais... Euh...



T'avais qu'à venir !   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus aucun doute, Pitchoune est bel et bien ma frangine...



quel sale caractère tout les deux


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus aucun doute, Pitchoune est bel et bien ma frangine...


Vous êtes mimis tous les deux :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Je viens enfin de *dormir*  :love:


Oui moi aussi...

*De 17h30 à 0h30 :rateau:*

_Quand je pense que je disais que devais me coucher tôt ce soir   _


----------



## sylko (22 Mars 2005)

Pas trop de courbatures aux cuisses?  

Nous avons eu un sacré bol avec la météo. Aujourd'hui, il pleut.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop de courbatures aux cuisses?
> 
> Nous avons eu un sacré bol avec la météo. Aujourd'hui, il pleut.



Ah la fameuse webcam...  Là au moins on y voit quelque-chose.  :love: 

Merci encore pour tout Sylvain. 

Je prends soin de la banderole...  Dans ma chambre, ça fait pas mal.


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2005)

et la photo prise samedi soir ? Pitchoune, tu nous la montrerais ?

Pour le temps, je vous dis pas, j'ai le front de la couleur de MacG !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour le temps, je vous dis pas, j'ai le front de la couleur de MacG !



 Rouge donc? Donc tu es là, présentement sur un écran PC... Sachant que l'orange MacG apparaît rouge sur les écrans PC... Ou alors, tu vires vraiment à l'orange, et c'est mauvais signe. 

Petit résumé des photos:


Balooners 
WebO 
Spyro
Pitchoune 

Oublié personne? 

Et la vidéo de Mackie, amoureux transi. :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2005)

je vire à l'orange !


----------



## Arkentielle (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, j'émerge enfin et ai fini de me pommader le faciès pour passer du rouge écrevisse à l'orange Macgé... (    =>   => ??  =>   ???  ).

Merci, ooooh merci à Sylco d'avoir fait si fort et si bon (notez qu'à son âge, c'est plus facile qu'à 20 ans, wouaaaaaaaarrrffffffff !!!!  Si, si !!! Patience... salops d'jeueueunes...   Bon, Dodo, tu glisses, bon d'accord).

En plus, vu le temps de rêve, mais alors de rêve, qu'il a fait, Sylco doit vraiment avoir des amis en haut lieu, Halléluiââââ !!!

La seule chose qui pompe dans ces AES au ... sommet, c'est qu'on y parle de tout, de tout, de tout sauf du Mac et qu'on peut y arriver bleu et en ressortir rouge sans en savoir plus pour autant...

De plus, moi j'y vais aussi pour tendre les golf(e) à qui vous savez, alors, au milieu d'un ban de Mac-heureux, faut qu'j'oublie...

Enfin, qu'est-ce que c'était bon de s'aérer les neurones, si on en a   

Pour répondre au poste de Mini-golf quant à notre emploi du temps, golf et moi, pendant qu'il était aux cours lundi matin : c'est vrai qu'on pouvait pas le lui dire, il aurait pô tout compris : on a roupillé, roupillé, roupillé. Mais quand golf rêve de radiateurs, ce n'est pas totalement désagréable : il cherche frénétiquement à ouvrir le robinet...    

Mes meilleurs bisous encore à Sylco, bonne rentrée et reprise à tous. Bien bien bien arkentiellement.


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2005)

Ça y est, mes photos sont en ligne sur mon album AES 

A noter que vous pouvez écrire un commentaire sous chaque photo, pensez donc à en laisse plein :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2005)

Photo exclusive du nouveau porte-banderole-MacG


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, mes photos sont en ligne sur mon album AES
> 
> A noter que vous pouvez écrire un commentaire sous chaque photo, pensez donc à en laisse plein :love:




et voila !!!!   

pleins de mecs , 1 seule nana 

et qui c'est qui pousse le caddys et qui tiens la liste de course ? 

la nana evidemment 

http://www.bugnon.vd.ch/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album125&id=IMG_752


j'espere que c'est quand meme  pas elle qui a vidé le caddys dans le minibus


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que c'est quand meme  pas elle qui a vidé le caddys dans le minibus



Je crois bien que si


----------



## Spyro (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila !!!!
> 
> pleins de mecs , 1 seule nana


Tu oublies un peu vite pitchoune (aaah pitchoune :love: :love: :love:  )

Et puis au lieu de vous plaindre les filles, *vous n'aviez qu'à venir !!!!! *
C'est trop facile ça !!!

Vous venez pas et vous vous plaigniez qu'il y a pas de filles, c'est pas un peu complètement hypocrite ?


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et la photo prise samedi soir ? Pitchoune, tu nous la montrerais ?



Euh... samedi soir, j'en ai pas prise  Par contre, LeSqualinou en a prise une samedi matin  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies un peu vite pitchoune (aaah pitchoune :love: :love: :love:  )



 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2005)

je parle de la webcam


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je parle de la webcam



On voyait rien sur la webcam... pas de tof...


----------



## golf (22 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que si


Comment tu peux répondre toi 
T'étais au rayon chaussettes pour trouver les boissons :rateau:
Enfin bref, comme d'hab, sur une autre planète


----------



## Cillian (22 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
j'émerge enfin, le lendemain du retour chez mickey avec un visage rouge écrevisse.

C'est avec quelque heures de retard qu'à mon tour j'écris un grand *merci* à sylko pour tous ce qu'il a fait pour nous le week-end dernier.    


Et un deuxième grand *merci* à golf pour nous avoir, seul, rammené tous à bon port.


----------



## Arkentielle (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila !!!!
> 
> pleins de mecs , 1 seule nana
> 
> ...


Si je peux me permettre quelques précisions à Robertav, entre 4 z'yeux  : en fait, même s'il fut un temps, lointain, où je poussais le caddy, ça fait plusieurs paies que l'on ne m'y prend plus. Sur la photo, je M'APPUIE sur le caddy pour asseoir mon autorité (c'est mieux qu'un canne, pour l'instant...) et je donne des ordres afin que chacun aille chercher ce que JE veux. Au fond, au lieu d'être l'éternelle victime, je préfère gérer leurs incompétences :style: ... Pour ce qui est de vider le caddy, je suis très flattée que tu y aies pensé : ça prouve que tu n'as pas trop remarqué mon double menton qui inciterait plutôt à penser que je mange les courses :hein: plus que je ne les transporte ... BREF...

Concernant la présence des filles aux AES, je les encourage vraiment à venir, ça roterait peut-être moins fort au large des gamelles :sick:, je ne serais plus seule à raconter des cochonneries sur les mecs  et y'a encore un peu d'éducation à faire  :casse: ... Mais les Mac-gé sont déjà fort corrects, disent de plus en plus de choses intéressantes voire émouvantes :sleep: et, s'ils m'avaient vraiment prise pour une fille à soldats (une fille, 15 gars...), j'aurais eu moins froid cette nuit-là   ...

A bientôt, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> je ne serais plus seule à raconter des cochonneries sur les mecs


Je confirme


----------



## Taho! (23 Mars 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> [...]ça roterait peut-être moins fort au large des gamelles :sick:[...]



Roter ? C'était juste le cri du DahuSqual en rut, rien de bien méchant !


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, mes photos sont en ligne sur mon album AES
> 
> A noter que vous pouvez écrire un commentaire sous chaque photo, pensez donc à en laisse plein :love:


Celle-ci est très sympa :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est très sympa :love:




Oui, c'est celle où on remarque que Supermoquette a toujours une bière à la main!!!


----------



## Taho! (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est celle où on remarque que Supermoquette a toujours une bière à la main!!!



D'ailleurs, SuperMoquette n'avait pas fini celle qu'il avait ouverte en arrivant au refuge... Bizarre !  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, SuperMoquette n'avait pas fini celle qu'il avait ouverte en arrivant au refuge... Bizarre !  :mouais:



Sûrement un coup de fatigue


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre quelques précisions à Robertav, entre 4 z'yeux




et bien   

je dois prendre de la graine là , prochaines courses je vais appliquer tes mehodes   

pas bete de rester collé au caddys pendants que les autres vont faire le rayonnage et chercher comme un damné la "chose" que bien evidemment on trouve jamais où doit etre   pour la trasporter jusq"au caddys et tralali et tralala   

le double menton, que j'ai pas remarqué , c'est du surement aux doubles ordres que tu balances sans arret a des mec qui font sourde oreille   

il faisait tellement froid que cela ?   
personne pour te proposer une couverture supplementaire ?  :mouais: pffff 
tu sais a quoi t'en tenir la prochaine fois 
exige donc une cotisation generale pour t'offrir une couette chauffante  

tu comprendras maintenant pourquoi j'aime pas trop la neige !!!
trop froide


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est celle où on remarque que Supermoquette a toujours une bière à la main!!!


Moi j'attends que mackie poste celle où il a DEUX bières à la main


----------



## Taho! (23 Mars 2005)

Cette chère LaSquale avait deux pintes en main au bar final !


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est celle où on remarque que Supermoquette a toujours une bière à la main!!!



vend photo de supermoquette buvant de l'eau, faire offre


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vend photo de supermoquette buvant de l'eau, faire offre


:modo: ATTENTION, À TOUS NOS CLIENTS :modo:

Des individus louches se promènent dans nos rayons en proposant de vendre des photos trafiquées qui ne sont aucunement approuvées par la direction. N'écoutez pas ces personnes, ne leur confiez pas votre argent. Il s'agit d'arnaqueurs qui agissent en marge de la loi. Si vous croisez une telle personne, adressez vous au responsable de magasin le plus proche, il prendra les dispositions nécessaires. N'essayez pas de les faire fuir vous mêmes, ces individus peuvent se révéler dangereux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :modo: ATTENTION ATTENTION À TOUS NOS CLIENTS :modo:
> 
> Des individus louches se promènent dans nos rayons en proposant de vendre des photos trafiquées qui ne sont aucunement approuvées par la direction. N'écoutez pas ces personnes, ne leur confiez pas votre argent. Il s'agit d'arnaqueurs qui agissent en marge de la loi. Si vous croisez une telle personne, adressez vous au responsable de magasin le plus proche, il prendra les dispositions nécessaires. N'essayez pas de les faire fuir vous mêmes, ces individus peuvent se révéler dangereux.


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2005)

encore quelques photos


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Elles sont superbes :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes :love:



tien macounette, tu connais azumanga daio ?  (cf ton avatar  )


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien macounette, tu connais azumanga daio ?  (cf ton avatar  )


oui.


----------



## iMax (26 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes :love:



Qui ? :rateau:


----------



## iMax (26 Mars 2005)

Ok, je sors :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je sors :rateau:


tu sors comme tu conduis


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sors comme tu conduis



Càd ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Càd ?


C'est à dire comme tu modères


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire comme tu modères



Càd ?  

_ Ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus banni  _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

quel week end 

mille mercis à sylko: grâce à lui une réussite 

une superbe ambiance, et une station magnifique 

je file voir les photos  

quatre ans que je n'avais pas skié, je me suis régalé   

merci aussi à golf d'avoir aussi assuré seul le retour des parisiens   


*vivement le cru 2006 !*


----------



## golf (28 Mars 2005)

Tiens, on t'as libéré toi :rateau:
Fini, je ne paies plus ta caution :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Mars 2005)

Là j'ai passé (et je passe encore... vu que c'est congé sur le canton de Vaud et Genève) un très bon week end!!!     :rateau: ...

Mais une petite "after" avec toute l'équipe (plus souper chez Villeneuve) n'aurait pas été de refus...   

Bon ... ok... je sais qu'il ne faut pas abuser des bonne choses (à part la Bière et Dudu).   

Bravo Sylko et comme dit Lemmy.... (tient... je fais des rimes...  ) :

VIVE LA CUVEE 2006!!!

  :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2005)

Et Golf, tes photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et Golf, tes photos ?



Laisse-lui le temps de développer son film.


----------



## golf (29 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et Golf, tes photos ?


Minute papillon, cela vient 
Mais si tu veux m'aider à trier les quelques 650 photos et faire le montage :rateau:

En tout état de cause, cela n'ira pas plus vite que mon train de sénateur et arrivera juste au moment où le temps estompe les mémoires


----------

